# USB C - what works and what doesn't



## pbb_memphis

I connected an Inatek USB C hub to the USB C port. This hub has worked well with a Macbook Air and two Lenovo computers which have TB3 ports. The hub has power delivery, etc. https://www.amazon.com/Inateck-Multi-port-Gigabit-Ethernet-compatible/dp/B07C6NBZG5. At all times below, the hub was connected via the PD USB C port to a 30w USB C apple power brick via a pretty thick USB C to USB C cable. I know power delivery on the hub works because I was able to connect it to the computers and each were powered through the hub.

I was able to get a wireless Logitech K400+ keyboard connected to the hub via a 2.4hz dongle to work. However, the ENTER key on the keyboard didn't work when I was trying to add a Wifi connection. The trackpad worked (with mouse pointer on screen), but the keyboard didn't fully work. I had to reboot and remove the hub in order to use the onscreen keyboard to add the Wifi connection. The keyboard worked fine in entering usernames and passwords to various streaming services.

The USB C port on the Stream 4k apparently doesn't accept power via the port. The only way I could get the device to boot was to use the Micro USB connection with the supplied brick. I didn't try any other way to power the device via Micro USB.

Also, I couldn't get the Stream 4k to recognize that the hub was connected via Ethernet. The hub's ethernet connection works great for Macbooks and Lenovo computers connected via TB3. The ethernet port on the hub lit up when I connected it to the hub, so I know the hub is receiving power from the 30W USB C apple power brick. I haven't tried connecting storage devices to the hub yet, but will do so tonight and report.


----------



## Levin83

pbb_memphis said:


> I connected an Inatek USB C hub to the USB C port. This hub has worked well with a Macbook Air and two Lenovo computers which have TB3 ports. The hub has power delivery, etc. https://www.amazon.com/Inateck-Multi-port-Gigabit-Ethernet-compatible/dp/B07C6NBZG5. At all times below, the hub was connected via the PD USB C port to a 30w USB C apple power brick via a pretty thick USB C to USB C cable. I know power delivery on the hub works because I was able to connect it to the computers and each were powered through the hub.
> 
> I was able to get a wireless Logitech K400+ keyboard connected to the hub via a 2.4hz dongle to work. However, the ENTER key on the keyboard didn't work when I was trying to add a Wifi connection. The trackpad worked (with mouse pointer on screen), but the keyboard didn't fully work. I had to reboot and remove the hub in order to use the onscreen keyboard to add the Wifi connection. The keyboard worked fine in entering usernames and passwords to various streaming services.
> 
> The USB C port on the Stream 4k apparently doesn't accept power via the port. The only way I could get the device to boot was to use the Micro USB connection with the supplied brick. I didn't try any other way to power the device via Micro USB.
> 
> Also, I couldn't get the Stream 4k to recognize that the hub was connected via Ethernet. The hub's ethernet connection works great for Macbooks and Lenovo computers connected via TB3. The ethernet port on the hub lit up when I connected it to the hub, so I know the hub is receiving power from the 30W USB C apple power brick. I haven't tried connecting storage devices to the hub yet, but will do so tonight and report.


I tried a choetech USB-C multi hub with ethernet and and another generic multihub and neither worked however I did get a flash drive with a USB-C to USB A adapter to work. Also I was able to power up the stream 4k with just a USB-C port.


----------



## Dan203

I tried a generic USB-C ethernet adapter and it didn't work. Also tried a USB-B to USB-C adapter to connect my Fire TV ethernet adapter and that didn't work either.

I've seen some reports that the Chromecast ethernet adapter, that plugs into the bottom USB-B port, will work so I'm going to buy one of those next and see. (I prefer to use ethernet for everything I can)


----------



## Levin83

Dan203 said:


> I tried a generic USB-C ethernet adapter and it didn't work. Also tried a USB-B to USB-C adapter to connect my Fire TV ethernet adapter and that didn't work either.
> 
> I've seen some reports that the Chromecast ethernet adapter, that plugs into the bottom USB-B port, will work so I'm going to buy one of those next and see. (I prefer to use ethernet for everything I can)


I prefer to use ethernet for anything I can aswell but I'm going to hold off on the Chromecast ethernet adapter. I also heard reports about that working. I'm just hoping in a future update TiVo updates their firmware with driver support for my adapters. The two multihub adapters I have work on my Galaxy Note 10 including Ethernet.


----------



## Dan203

Levin83 said:


> I prefer to use ethernet for anything I can aswell but I'm going to hold off on the Chromecast ethernet adapter. I also heard reports about that working. I'm just hoping in a future update TiVo updates their firmware with driver support for my adapters. The two multihub adapters I have work on my Galaxy Note 10 including Ethernet.


I ordered one. Willing to spend the $20 just to test for the community. I'll let you know if it works.


----------



## powrcow

Dan203 said:


> I ordered one. Willing to spend the $20 just to test for the community. I'll let you know if it works.


I have my TiVo Stream 4k connected to the Chromecast Ethernet adapter. It works. In fact, I forgot that I was using it and I was surprised that the Stream got in my network without me entering any wireless information. I quickly figured it out.


----------



## omelet1978

What about an external hard drive with MP4 movies? Anyone been able to get that working with the USB C port?

I did see a video review on here that said it did work, would be nice to hear it from a few more people since I’ve got a 2-3TB movie collection at this point.


----------



## babsonnexus

pbb_memphis said:


> I was able to get a wireless Logitech K400+ keyboard connected to the hub via a 2.4hz dongle to work. However, the ENTER key on the keyboard didn't work when I was trying to add a Wifi connection. The trackpad worked (with mouse pointer on screen), but the keyboard didn't fully work. I had to reboot and remove the hub in order to use the onscreen keyboard to add the Wifi connection. The keyboard worked fine in entering usernames and passwords to various streaming services


It is exactly the same for BT keyboard/mouse, you can't hit enter so you get stuck! However, I did not have to reboot because I could just turn off the BT keyboard mouse and the on screen keyboard came back.


----------



## mschnebly

Dan203 said:


> I ordered one. Willing to spend the $20 just to test for the community. I'll let you know if it works.


It seems like there is so much potential in this device if Tivo can get it all worked out.


----------



## mattyro7878

I saw on youtube (and of course I forgot the specific video) where to get things to work through the usb-c port he downloaded an app. He also used an app called DOWNLOADER which uses the url to sideload things I tried it but havre no idea what the url for Xfinity Stream is. Maybe Im too old for this and I should just use the device like it is designed? If it spoke to my dvrs...


----------



## rablaw

powrcow said:


> I have my TiVo Stream 4k connected to the Chromecast Ethernet adapter. It works. In fact, I forgot that I was using it and I was surprised that the Stream got in my network without me entering any wireless information. I quickly figured it out.


For initial setup, I connected the TS4K using my Chromecast USB-c with the Ethernet adapter and I was immediately using Ethernet as the connection. But days later I went to the WIFI connection and selected my home WI-FI. Now I can't get back to Ethernet - any suggestions?


----------



## Levin83

rablaw said:


> For initial setup, I connected the TS4K using my Chromecast USB-c with the Ethernet adapter and I was immediately using Ethernet as the connection. But days later I went to the WIFI connection and selected my home WI-FI. Now I can't get back to Ethernet - any suggestions?


Possibly go into network settings, then choose your wifi then look for the option to forget it


----------



## rablaw

Levin83 said:


> Possibly go into network settings, then choose your wifi then look for the option to forget it


Tried and failed. Tivo does what it wants to do - I could do a factory reset but not worth the effort - So if you get ethernet going (the Chromecast usb-c works) don't give it up.


----------



## Jim1348

powrcow said:


> I have my TiVo Stream 4k connected to the Chromecast Ethernet adapter. It works. In fact, I forgot that I was using it and I was surprised that the Stream got in my network without me entering any wireless information. I quickly figured it out.


I am glad that you guys are doing the research on this. Thank you. I suspect that this is the one that is known to work? I may have to spring for this!

Ethernet Adapter for Chromecast - Google Store

Does anybody here have any idea why the Ethernet adapter for Chromecast works for the TiVo Stream 4K and other Ethernet adapters don't work?


----------



## BillyClyde

Mine worked perfectly right away with this ethernet adapter:

J5 Create j5create USB 3.0 Ethernet Adapter, JUE130 https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DMSCHWG/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_WYfWEb7PASCX6

It wasn't anywhere near that expensive when I got mine though. I used an iHome USB-A to USB-C Adapter that I got at Walmart for $7 on clearance with it.

One thing to realize is that when you're in the WiFi settings and you plug in the ethernet adapter, it doesn't appear to be working and there's no selection to choose ethernet. I thought mine too wasn't working, but then when I went back to the prior settings screen, it showed connected to ethernet.


----------



## powrcow

Jim1348 said:


> I am glad that you guys are doing the research on this. Thank you. I suspect that this is the one that is known to work? I may have to spring for this!
> 
> Ethernet Adapter for Chromecast - Google Store
> 
> Does anybody here have any idea why the Ethernet adapter for Chromecast works for the TiVo Stream 4K and other Ethernet adapters don't work?


That's the one I have.


----------



## Dan203

I have one on order. Should be here Tuesday


----------



## sicariis

Jim1348 said:


> I am glad that you guys are doing the research on this. Thank you. I suspect that this is the one that is known to work? I may have to spring for this!
> 
> Ethernet Adapter for Chromecast - Google Store
> 
> Does anybody here have any idea why the Ethernet adapter for Chromecast works for the TiVo Stream 4K and other Ethernet adapters don't work?


I could not get this to work even after doing a factory reset. This is a usb b micro adapter intended for non ultra chromecasts (not the usb c adapter that comes with the chromecast ultra).

I've decided to return it and ordered the UGREEN adapter to try next https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01N1X28F1/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_W5iWEb0TV9KAM

As there were confirmed reports of it working here

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Tivo/comments/gg2li3


----------



## Dan203

sicariis said:


> I could not get this to work even after doing a factory reset. This is a usb b micro adapter intended for non ultra chromecasts (not the usb c adapter that comes with the chromecast ultra).
> 
> I've decided to return it and ordered the UGREEN adapter to try next https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01N1X28F1/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_W5iWEb0TV9KAM
> 
> As there were confirmed reports of it working here
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Tivo/comments/gg2li3


Also made for the Chromecast so makes sense


----------



## sicariis

I can confirm the UGreen ethernet adapter works with the Stream 4K. Definitely improves the response times compared to a latent wifi connection where the Stream is stuck in the back of the av receiver and the access point is in another room.


----------



## ke3ju

sicariis said:


> I can confirm the UGreen ethernet adapter works with the Stream 4K. Definitely improves the response times compared to a latent wifi connection where the Stream is stuck in the back of the av receiver and the access point is in another room.


The FireTV Ethernet dongle does NOT work on the Stream 4K.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamie Honnaker

This one works: USB 3.0 & gigabit. Use any USB-C to USB adapter.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B074FTWJGQ


----------



## omelet1978

Just from doing some digging the largest external hard drive supported so far that works is a 128gb flash drive. 

I guess I'm the only one hoping to hook up an external hard drive movie collection lol. Mine is like 2TB at this point and I'm starting to think getting a Plex server going is a better idea.


----------



## philco782

If you attach a basic USB hub (simple 2.0 no-frills), can you simultaneously use ethernet and external storage?


----------



## Dan203

omelet1978 said:


> Just from doing some digging the largest external hard drive supported so far that works is a 128gb flash drive.
> 
> I guess I'm the only one hoping to hook up an external hard drive movie collection lol. Mine is like 2TB at this point and I'm starting to think getting a Plex server going is a better idea.


Why not just stream from a NAS? Kodi can stream native without the special Plex server running. It can just do DLNA or even just SMBA shares.


----------



## omelet1978

Dan203 said:


> Why not just stream from a NAS? Kodi can stream native without the special Plex server running. It can just do DLNA or even just SMBA shares.


I'm actually looking into NAS. It wasn't until recently I was able to get a movie collection big enough to warrant a Plex server or anything like that. Previously I had Roku Ultra's and they just simply let you plug in an external hard drive so I just had a 4 or 5TB portable hard drive plugged into a couple of my tvs.


----------



## bmgoodman

Dan203 said:


> Why not just stream from a NAS? Kodi can stream native without the special Plex server running. It can just do DLNA or even just SMBA shares.


SMB 1, 2, or 3?


----------



## siratfus

ke3ju said:


> The FireTV Ethernet dongle does NOT work on the Stream 4K.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Double confirmation. I had the Amazon branded Fire TV ethernet adapter, and it did not work.


----------



## Dan203

bmgoodman said:


> SMB 1, 2, or 3?


Actually I don't know. It's been a while since I used it. Back when I was I was using an SMB 1 share, but I assume they've updated to support 2 and 3 by now. But I can't say for certain as I haven't tried myself.


----------



## rczrider

omelet1978 said:


> Just from doing some digging the largest external hard drive supported so far that works is a 128gb flash drive.
> 
> I guess I'm the only one hoping to hook up an external hard drive movie collection lol. Mine is like 2TB at this point and I'm starting to think getting a Plex server going is a better idea.


I've got a 4TB Seagate USB 3.0 HDD hooked up to my USB-C hub and it works fine. I had to provide the hub with power, of course. I used my Pixel 3 18W charger with USB-C/USB-C cable.


philco782 said:


> If you attach a basic USB hub (simple 2.0 no-frills), can you simultaneously use ethernet and external storage?


I was able to, yes. My hub has gigabit, USB-C/PD power pass-through, a couple of USB 3.0 ports, card readers, and HDMI.

I bought it a while ago (8 months, maybe?), so my version isn't available on Amazon anymore. There's an "upgraded" version, but I have no idea if it uses the same chipset/controller.


Dan203 said:


> Why not just stream from a NAS? Kodi can stream native without the special Plex server running. It can just do DLNA or even just SMBA shares.


A NAS is either cheap and a PITA to set up, or expensive and easy. While I agree with you, I think it's important to point out that it'll be significantly more expensive to set up a NAS than the Stream 4K itself.

The easiest option for me was to just plug the HDD into my wireless router, which has 2x USB 3.0 ports. It's one of the $40 ASUS T-Mobile branded refurbs that were really popular on Slickdeals for a while there. Set up the share with a couple of clicks in the ASUS firmware and Kodi can stream no problem.

That's what I used until I got my current TCL TV, which has Roku Ultra-level hardware in it. Roku doesn't support Kodi, of course, so if I wanted to use network storage, I had to go with Plex. The Stream 4K can decode anything, so you can use the cheapest and most basic Plex server just to serve up content...no transcoding required. A Raspberry Pi 4 would be more than enough, though I used a cheap, low-powered laptop running Windows since I had other uses for an always-on PC.


bmgoodman said:


> SMB 1, 2, or 3?





Dan203 said:


> Actually I don't know. It's been a while since I used it. Back when I was I was using an SMB 1 share, but I assume they've updated to support 2 and 3 by now. But I can't say for certain as I haven't tried myself.


I had to use SMB 1 when the drive was attached to the router; now that it's connected to the Windows laptop, I use SMB 2. I had to force SMB 2 (and exclude SMB 3) in Kodi on the Stream 4K to get it to work. I might be able to write out a quick guide if you have trouble.


----------



## d_anders

Has anyone run into power issues with either the Google Chromcast ethernet adapter or the UGreen. In the instructions and noted by a couple of youtube reviewers, TiVo has noted how important it was not to use any other adapter than what they provided. When I compare the power settings between adapters, I don't see a big issue with the Google Chromecast adapter, but wanted to check those here whether they've seen any issues. The UGreen one does look hot.

Also, if your TiVo4K Stream is close to it's access point, I wonder if it's worth having ethernet or not given these adapters only can do 10/100, and are not gigabit ethernet. I have done speedtests with TiVO Stream 4K, and I can get 300Mbps easily through on Wifi with my gigabit fiber connection.

The travel adapter that TiVo provides with the TiVO Stream 4k has these spec's (on the back of the adapter)
Input 100-240 V - 50/60Hz, Max. 0.2A
Output: 5V 1A

Google Chromcast Ethernet Adapter's power adapter has these spec's. Looks like it's fine, but does max out at 850mA output.

Input: 110-240V AC 50/60Hz
Output: 5VDC, 850mA
10/100 Ethernet

UGreen's powersupply looks like it would be too hot for TiVO 4k Stream
Input: 5V/1A
Output: 5V/2A
10/100 Ethernet


----------



## sicariis

d_anders said:


> Has anyone run into power issues with either the Google Chromcast ethernet adapter or the UGreen. In the instructions and noted by a couple of youtube reviewers, TiVo has noted how important it was not to use any other adapter than what they provided. When I compare the power settings between adapters, I don't see a big issue, but wanted to check those here whether they've seen any issues.
> 
> Also, if your TiVo4K Stream is close to it's access point, I wonder if it's worth having ethernet or not given these adapters only can do 10/100, and are not gigabit ethernet. I have done speedtests with TiVO Stream 4K, and I can get 300Mbps easily through on Wifi with my gigabit fiber connection.
> 
> The travel adapter that TiVo provides with the TiVO Stream 4k has these spec's (on the back of the adapter)
> Input 100-240 V - 50/60Hz, Max. 0.2A
> Output: 5V 1A
> 
> Google Chromcast Ethernet Adapter's power adapter has these spec's. Looks like it's fine, but does max out at 850mA output.
> 
> Input: 110-240V AC 50/60Hz
> Output: 5VDC, 850mA
> 10/100 Ethernet
> 
> UGreen's powersupply looks like it would be too hot for TiVO 4k Stream
> Input: 5V/1A
> Output: 5V/2A
> 10/100 Ethernet


During my testing the Chromecast Adapter powered the TiVo Stream but could not get an Ethernet connection despite my switch showing an active link.

The UGreen adapter is just a USB cable, I have it connected to the power brick that came with the Stream and for 2 days so far it's been great. No abnormal behavior to report.


----------



## d_anders

sicariis said:


> During my testing the Chromecast Adapter powered the TiVo Stream but could not get an Ethernet connection despite my switch showing an active link.
> The UGreen adapter is just a USB cable, I have it connected to the power brick that came with the Stream and for 2 days so far it's been great. No abnormal behavior to report.


I'm referring to this specific ugreen adapter that was referenced earlier. It has a power adapter, as noted in the description (and 3rd image on page profile).

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01N1X28F1/


----------



## philco782

d_anders said:


> UGreen's powersupply looks like it would be too hot for TiVO 4k Stream
> Input: 5V/1A
> Output: 5V/2A
> 10/100 Ethernet


As long as the voltage is just 5 volts, should be fine. It could put out 5v and 900a and be ok. (dont short anything out though!)

There's this chap on Youtube, Photonicinduction, who constructs a transformer that puts out 10,000 amps at just a volt or two, it melts screwdrivers and wrenches, but the terminals are safe to touch (when at room temperature)


----------



## omelet1978

rczrider said:


> I've got a 4TB Seagate USB 3.0 HDD hooked up to my USB-C hub and it works fine. I had to provide the hub with power, of course. I used my Pixel 3 18W charger with USB-C/USB-C cable.
> 
> I was able to, yes. My hub has gigabit, USB-C/PD power pass-through, a couple of USB 3.0 ports, card readers, and HDMI.
> 
> I bought it a while ago (8 months, maybe?), so my version isn't available on Amazon anymore. There's an "upgraded" version, but I have no idea if it uses the same chipset/controller.


Can you post the USB-C hub that you bought even though it's not sold anymore? Can do a bit of digging. Also, did you have to re-format your drive to FAT 32 or was it plug and play.

I have Mac OS Journaled I believe and it worked on my Roku. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Dan203

I just got my Chromecast Ethernet adapter and it doesn't work. I disabled wifi, and tried with it on but not connected, and it gets no IP. The lights on my switch are on, so it must be at least powering the connection, but the Stream 4K doesn't see it. 

Do you need to enable something to make it work? Or should it just work auto-magically?


----------



## BillyClyde

Dan203 said:


> I just got my Chromecast Ethernet adapter and it doesn't work. I disabled wifi, and tried with it on but not connected, and it gets no IP. The lights on my switch are on, so it must be at least powering the connection, but the Stream 4K doesn't see it.
> 
> Do you need to enable something to make it work? Or should it just work auto-magically?


On mine if you stay on the wifi settings page it'll appear as if it isn't working, but if you go back one page in the settings you can see it says that it's connected to ethernet. Did you check it that way? I thought mine wasn't working either at first, until I did this.


----------



## Dan203

Yeah. Also tried rebooting and it popped up a warning that there was no internet about a minute after it booted.


----------



## Dan203

Doesn't look like it's going to work. I'm not sure why. Maybe more recent units have a different chipset?


----------



## sicariis

d_anders said:


> I'm referring to this specific ugreen adapter that was referenced earlier. It has a power adapter, as noted in the description (and 3rd image on page profile).
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01N1X28F1/


Yes I'm the one that posted it. It does not include the power adapter. The picture states that it does not come with the power adapter


----------



## rczrider

omelet1978 said:


> Can you post the USB-C hub that you bought even though it's not sold anymore? Can do a bit of digging. Also, did you have to re-format your drive to FAT 32 or was it plug and play.
> 
> I have Mac OS Journaled I believe and it worked on my Roku. Thanks for the help.


I _think_ the drive is formatted exFAT. I'll have to check.

As for the hub, I believe it's the previous version of this one by komkaer marketed for the Macbook Pro and Chromebook.

At least, it's the only one sold/made by that particular seller (komkaer) that has the same ports and in that price range. The link to the product in my Amazon order history now goes to a cheaper model with different port configuration and only meh reviews.

EDIT: here's a review on the unit I have, but it's on the wrong product page.


----------



## powrcow

Dan203 said:


> Doesn't look like it's going to work. I'm not sure why. Maybe more recent units have a different chipset?


Sorry about that. My unit has a MAC address that starts with 44:09:b8, which points to Salcomp (Shenzhen) CO., LTD.

I never configured it for wifi and it just worked with the USB ethernet adapter.


----------



## powrcow

d_anders said:


> Has anyone run into power issues with either the Google Chromcast ethernet adapter or the UGreen. In the instructions and noted by a couple of youtube reviewers, TiVo has noted how important it was not to use any other adapter than what they provided. When I compare the power settings between adapters, I don't see a big issue with the Google Chromecast adapter, but wanted to check those here whether they've seen any issues. The UGreen one does look hot.
> 
> Also, if your TiVo4K Stream is close to it's access point, I wonder if it's worth having ethernet or not given these adapters only can do 10/100, and are not gigabit ethernet. I have done speedtests with TiVO Stream 4K, and I can get 300Mbps easily through on Wifi with my gigabit fiber connection.
> 
> The travel adapter that TiVo provides with the TiVO Stream 4k has these spec's (on the back of the adapter)
> Input 100-240 V - 50/60Hz, Max. 0.2A
> Output: 5V 1A
> 
> Google Chromcast Ethernet Adapter's power adapter has these spec's. Looks like it's fine, but does max out at 850mA output.
> 
> Input: 110-240V AC 50/60Hz
> Output: 5VDC, 850mA
> 10/100 Ethernet
> 
> UGreen's powersupply looks like it would be too hot for TiVO 4k Stream
> Input: 5V/1A
> Output: 5V/2A
> 10/100 Ethernet


I'm using the Chromecast Ethernet adapter with no problems, but Dan203 just bought one and it isn't working. Not sure if there's a special way to go from WiFi configuration to wired.

I like using wired Ethernet so WiFi channels aren't occupied with streaming. I'm not going to move the Stream 4k, so why not have it wired if I can.

And while the Stream 4k can get fast WiFi, I don't know of any streaming video that pushes 100 Mb/s. Maybe Ultra HD Blu Ray is higher than 100 Mb/s?


----------



## Dan203

powrcow said:


> Sorry about that. My unit has a MAC address that starts with 44:09:b8, which points to Salcomp (Shenzhen) CO., LTD.
> 
> I never configured it for wifi and it just worked with the USB ethernet adapter.


Where does yours list a MAC? I don't see one printed on the device or on the box. (I thought that was required)


----------



## powrcow

Dan203 said:


> Where does yours list a MAC? I don't see one printed on the device or on the box. (I thought that was required)


I can see it since it's connected to my router. There's no way to check on the Stream 4k options. There's really no way to tell it to use the wired connection, it just says "Ethernet connected".


----------



## Dan203

powrcow said:


> I can see it since it's connected to my router. There's no way to check on the Stream 4k options. There's really no way to tell it to use the wired connection, it just says "Ethernet connected".


Mine isn't even requesting an address, so I can't see it on my network at all.

Did you actually have this adapter configured to use with an actual Chromecast before using it on the TiVo? I wonder if there is some setup I have to go through on the Chromecast first to get it to work?


----------



## Niners

I connected a USB 3.0 hub with a USB C to USB A adapter and the Stream recognized a USB 2 10/100 Ethernet adapter, a mouse and a Logitech micro USB keyboard (connected with a USB A to micro USB adapter)

The 4 port 3.0 hub used is:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07PVF112C/

No storage devices (I tried both USB A and USB C drives) were recognized with this USB 3.0 Hub.

Two USB C storage devices (a 64GB USB stick and a 500 GB SSD drive) were recognized when connecting them directly to the Stream's USB C port. Note that these same 2 USB C drives were not recognized when connected to USB A ports on the USB 3.0 Hub.

These are the 2 USB C drives that I connected directly to the Stream's USB C port and which were both recognized:
1) Samsung T5 500GB Portable SSD formatted as NTFS
https://www.amazon.com/Samsung-T5-Portable-SSD-MU-PA500B/dp/B073GZBT36/
2) the Sandisk 64GB Dual USB C & USB A flash drive formatted at FAT32
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07YYK13LF/


----------



## omelet1978

rczrider said:


> I _think_ the drive is formatted exFAT. I'll have to check.
> 
> As for the hub, I believe it's the previous version of this one by komkaer marketed for the Macbook Pro and Chromebook.
> 
> At least, it's the only one sold/made by that particular seller (komkaer) that has the same ports and in that price range. The link to the product in my Amazon order history now goes to a cheaper model with different port configuration and only meh reviews.
> 
> EDIT: here's a review on the unit I have, but it's on the wrong product page.


Well I tried a few things today and did not have any luck.

The first thing I tried was getting a USB C hub from Best Buy (figured I'd just return it if it did not work) with pass through charge. That did not work and the 4tb portable hard drive did not show up at all on the Tivo Stream. The second thing I tried was to partition the drive with a small exFAT and then change the entire drive to exFAT. None of these options resulted in the hard drive showing up on the Tivo Stream. Frustrating but I'll just return the USB C Hub and look into ordering the one you have on Amazon if I can find it.


----------



## BillyClyde

Niners said:


> I connected a USB 3.0 hub with a USB C to USB adapter and the device recognized a USB 2.0 10/100 Ethernet adapter, a mouse and a keyboard
> 
> The 4 port 3.0 hub used is:
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07PVF112C/ref=ppx_od_dt_b_asin_title_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> No storage devices (either USB sticks or drives were recognized) with this USB Hub
> 
> Two USB C storage devices (64GB stick and 500 GB SSD drive) were recognized when connecting them directly to the USB C port. However, USB C drives were not recognized when connected via the USB 3.0 Hub.
> 
> The 2 USB C drives that it recognized on the USB C port are the Samsung T5 500GB Portable SSD:
> https://www.amazon.com/Samsung-T5-Portable-SSD-MU-PA500B/dp/B073GZBT36/
> and the Sandisk 64GB Dual USB C drive:
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07YYK13LF/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Sounds like maybe a power issue. Maybe if you connect a storage device which has its own power supply, that will work? Maybe when it's the only thing connected, it then has sufficient power but when you use the hub it's too much power draw from so many devices to work properly.


----------



## Dan203

OK I dug out an old Gen1 Chromecast I had and hooked it up to the adapter. It recognized the adapter right away and started downloading updates. I looked at my network and I see the MAC starts with E8:C7:4F, which is Liteon Technology Corporation, which matches the device fingerprint I see in the controller. So apparently the new ones do use a different chipset and that's likely why they don't work with the TiVo device.


----------



## Niners

BillyClyde said:


> Sounds like maybe a power issue. Maybe if you connect a storage device which has its own power supply, that will work? Maybe when it's the only thing connected, it then has sufficient power but when you use the hub it's too much power draw from so many devices to work properly.


Doesn't seem to be a power issue as I tried with only the Sandisk 64GB Dual USB C Stick on the USB 3 Hub and the USB drive was not recognized.

However the drive does work when connected directly to the USB C port. This Sandisk drive has both the USB C and USB A interfaces on the same stick so there is no adapter used when using either the USB C connection directly on the Tivo Stream or when plugging the drive into the USB 3.0 Hub's A port.

I am using this USB C to USB A adapter to connect the Hootoo USB 3.0 hub to the Stream's USB C port:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B076VP4P63/

This adapter seems to working OK since the 10/100 ethernet adapter, mouse and keyboard all work when the hub is used with this USB C to USB A adapter.

I also tried this USB C hub with Ethernet and it did not work: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07RWG8M15/


----------



## rczrider

omelet1978 said:


> Frustrating but I'll just return the USB C Hub and look into ordering the one you have on Amazon if I can find it.


Even though mine seems to be working, I'm not sure I'd recommend it in particular. When I used it as a dock, it would get _hot_ (as mentioned by some of the reviews). And they don't make it anymore, for good reason I assume. It's also overkill for the purpose of using it with the TS4K.

I'd suggest waiting until someone else finds one that works that's cheap and easy to find/buy. Or you could take advantage of Amazon's liberal return policy, buy a dozen, and see if you can find one that works :tongueout:


----------



## powrcow

Dan203 said:


> OK I dug out an old Gen1 Chromecast I had and hooked it up to the adapter. It recognized the adapter right away and started downloading updates. I looked at my network and I see the MAC starts with E8:C7:4F, which is Liteon Technology Corporation, which matches the device fingerprint I see in the controller. So apparently the new ones do use a different chipset and that's likely why they don't work with the TiVo device.


I originally had it hooked up with a Chromecast. Unfortunately there's no way to know which chipset is being used and odd that it doesn't work with the TiVo Stream.


----------



## Dan203

powrcow said:


> I originally had it hooked up with a Chromecast. Unfortunately there's no way to know which chipset is being used and odd that it doesn't work with the TiVo Stream.


No big deal. I ordered one of the Amazon ones someone posted up thread. Will have that tomorrow.


----------



## jakep_82

My Chromecast ethernet adapter that I bought in 2015 is also not working.


----------



## rablaw

jakep_82 said:


> My Chromecast ethernet adapter that I bought in 2015 is also not working.


My chromecast Adapter that came with the Ultra worked when I installed TS4K for the 1st time. I turned on wifi and Ethernet disappeared. I just got a Ugreen Ethernet adapter which many posts said worked but my TS4K is to stubborn and wont revert to Ethernet. I turn off wifi - and restart but no effect.


----------



## omelet1978

rczrider said:


> Even though mine seems to be working, I'm not sure I'd recommend it in particular. When I used it as a dock, it would get _hot_ (as mentioned by some of the reviews). And they don't make it anymore, for good reason I assume. It's also overkill for the purpose of using it with the TS4K.
> 
> I'd suggest waiting until someone else finds one that works that's cheap and easy to find/buy. Or you could take advantage of Amazon's liberal return policy, buy a dozen, and see if you can find one that works :tongueout:


Since I've tried a few different ways and nothing worked for my 4TB hard drives showing up on the Tivo Stream 4K I think you might be right. I'll just keep watching the forums here and see if someone else figures it out.

I was going to get rid of my Roku Ultras but since they work with the movie collection I guess I'll hold onto them.


----------



## sicariis

rablaw said:


> My chromecast Adapter that came with the Ultra worked when I installed TS4K for the 1st time. I turned on wifi and Ethernet disappeared. I just got a Ugreen Ethernet adapter which many posts said worked but my TS4K is to stubborn and wont revert to Ethernet. I turn off wifi - and restart but no effect.


Try turning on Wifi, Then long press on your network which will give you the option to forget the network, then turn off wifi and see if the UGREEN will connect at that point.


----------



## jakep_82

rablaw said:


> My chromecast Adapter that came with the Ultra worked when I installed TS4K for the 1st time. I turned on wifi and Ethernet disappeared. I just got a Ugreen Ethernet adapter which many posts said worked but my TS4K is to stubborn and wont revert to Ethernet. I turn off wifi - and restart but no effect.


I tried turning off wifi, but that didn't change anything. I might try doing a full reset of the Stream and going through the initial configuration with ethernet attached. If that doesn't work, I'll just wait to see if Tivo fixes some firmware issues before I invest any more money into the TS4K.


----------



## Dan203

3rd time is a charm for me. I got the UGreen one today and that worked. As soon as I went to the network section it said "ethernet connected". If I attempt to click on any of the wifi SSIDs it pops up an error saying "ethernet is connected, no wifi needed".


----------



## BillyClyde

Dan203 said:


> 3rd time is a charm for me. I got the UGreen one today and that worked. As soon as I went to the network section it said "ethernet connected". If I attempt to click on any of the wifi SSIDs it pops up an error saying "ethernet is connected, no wifi needed".


That's exactly what I got on my first try with the one I listed I'm using. I guess I'm lucky. So happy you also got it working now though!


----------



## Niners

Confirmed audio output from the Stream's USB C port.

Connected a USB C DAC to the aux input of a Google Home Max Speaker (can control the volume to this speaker with Google Home app).

The USB C DAC used is the ibasso dc02:
iBasso DC02 Hi-Res Single Ended DAC Cable Adapter


----------



## vurbano

BillyClyde said:


> Mine worked perfectly right away with this ethernet adapter:
> 
> J5 Create j5create USB 3.0 Ethernet Adapter, JUE130 https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DMSCHWG/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_WYfWEb7PASCX6
> 
> It wasn't anywhere near that expensive when I got mine though. I used an iHome USB-A to USB-C Adapter that I got at Walmart for $7 on clearance with it.
> 
> One thing to realize is that when you're in the WiFi settings and you plug in the ethernet adapter, it doesn't appear to be working and there's no selection to choose ethernet. I thought mine too wasn't working, but then when I went back to the prior settings screen, it showed connected to ethernet.


Ooo Ooo I have that one too. Need an adapter for USB-c though.


----------



## Dan203

Niners said:


> Confirmed audio output from the Stream's USB C port.
> 
> Connected a USB C DAC to the aux input of a Google Home Max Speaker (can control the volume to this speaker with Google Home app).
> 
> The USB C DAC used is the ibasso dc02:
> iBasso DC02 Hi-Res Single Ended DAC Cable Adapter


Does it pass bitstream audio? Or only decoded PCM?


----------



## siratfus

BillyClyde said:


> That's exactly what I got on my first try with the one I listed I'm using. I guess I'm lucky. So happy you also got it working now though!


Just my luck. Just received amazon package. But the UGREEN isn't working. This seems to be YMMV.


----------



## siratfus

Okay, for those with UGREEN, if it doesn't work out the box. You need to do a factory reset of the Tivo stick. Once you do that and go through the set-up process again, it'll say "you're connected to ethernet."


----------



## vurbano

siratfus said:


> Okay, for those with UGREEN, if it doesn't work out the box. You need to do a factory reset of the Tivo stick. Once you do that and go through the set-up process again, it'll say "you're connected to ethernet."


does that delete apps I have installed and their settings?


----------



## siratfus

vurbano said:


> does that delete apps I have installed and their settings?


Yes, it does. Basically starting over. And since I've done it, it doesn't hurt to double check with my Fire TV Ethernet adapter to see if this reset method works for that, and the answer is NO. It does not see my fire tv ethernet. So this only works with Ugreen.


----------



## Niners

Dan203 said:


> Does it pass bitstream audio? Or only decoded PCM?


How do I determine the type of audio that is passed through? 
Does it need to be connected to an AVR with digital input to view the audio type?

The current connection is the Tivo Steam USB C port to Ibasso dc02 USB DAC and then the DAC connected to the Google Home Max speaker with this 3.5mm audio cable:
Monoprice Onyx Series Auxiliary 3.5mm TRS Audio Cable (Gold Plated), 15ft - Monoprice.com

The room it is in now currently does not have an AVR but if I move it to another room I could connect the DAC output to the AVR with this digital audio coax cable:
Monolith by Monoprice Digital Audio Coaxial Cable, 1m - Monoprice.com


----------



## Dan203

Yeah I think connecting it to an AVR or a PC would be the only way to tell. I was mainly just curious. If it's not easy to test don’t bother.


----------



## Niners

Dan203 said:


> Yeah I think connecting it to an AVR or a PC would be the only way to tell. I was mainly just curious. If it's not easy to test don't bother.


Do you know if the ibasso dc02 DAC will output a digital signal like the chromecast audio 3.5mm port? I thought the 3.5mm output on this DAC is only an analog audio output.

If it does provide a digital output I can try to check with a digital cable on an AVR.


----------



## Dan203

Niners said:


> Do you know if the ibasso dc02 DAC will output a digital signal like the chromecast audio 3.5mm port? I thought the 3.5mm output on this DAC is only an analog audio output.
> 
> If it does provide a digital output I can try to check with a digital cable on an AVR.


Oh I misread the original post. I thought you said it had optical out. 3.5mm is analog only.


----------



## siratfus

What is up with this ethernet thing? I moved the tivo stick to another location to do some testing via wifi. I figure since it has already connected to ethernet, that it should be fine when I come back to it. Nope. If I want ethernet back, I think I have to do another factory reset.

DO NOT CONNECT TO WIFI NETWORK if you don't want to lose your ethernet function.


----------



## siratfus

siratfus said:


> What is up with this ethernet thing? I moved the tivo stick to another location to do some testing via wifi. I figure since it has already connected to ethernet, that it should be fine when I come back to it. Nope. If I want ethernet back, I think I have to do another factory reset.
> 
> DO NOT CONNECT TO WIFI NETWORK if you don't want to lose your ethernet function.


My bad... false alarm! It wasn't the act of switching back and forth wifi that killed the ethernet. Realized I left USB debugging enabled.


----------



## rablaw

siratfus said:


> My bad... false alarm! It wasn't the act of switching back and forth wifi that killed the ethernet. Realized I left USB debugging enabled.


It worked!! I could not get Ethernet with the Ugreen Ehternet adapter. But I turned off Wifi & USB debugging, connected the Ugreen adapter and pulled out plug for 10+ seconds. On reboot the Ethernet came back after a short wait.

I had tried to get Ethernet with a Chromecast Ethernet adapter that had originally worked but stopped once I turned on wi-fi.

I am afraid to disconnect the Ugreen and try the Chromecast again so if anyone has a Chromecast adapter please try the above steps and post the results.

Now on to the next issue with the TS4K.

Question - Can I turn USB debugging back on for Button Mapper, etc without losing Ethernet?


----------



## siratfus

rablaw said:


> It worked!! I could not get Ethernet with the Ugreen Ehternet adapter. But I turned off Wifi & USB debugging, connected the Ugreen adapter and pulled out plug for 10+ seconds. On reboot the Ethernet came back after a short wait.
> 
> I had tried to get Ethernet with a Chromecast Ethernet adapter that had originally worked but stopped once I turned on wi-fi.
> 
> I am afraid to disconnect the Ugreen and try the Chromecast again so if anyone has a Chromecast adapter please try the above steps and post the results.
> 
> Now on to the next issue with the TS4K.
> 
> Question - Can I turn USB debugging back on for Button Mapper, etc without losing Ethernet?


I think you'll need to be on wifi for usb debugging. But I think you can switch back, so that shouldn't be a problem. Because I realized it was the usb debugging feature that was making the Ethernet disappear, not the act of switch back and forth. YMMV. LOL! Tivo's product ad and commercials should add a "Your mileage may vary" disclaimer. LOL!


----------



## ke3ju

d_anders said:


> I'm referring to this specific ugreen adapter that was referenced earlier. It has a power adapter, as noted in the description (and 3rd image on page profile).
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01N1X28F1/


This adapter didnt work on my 4K Stream.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## gamo62

I have the Sandisk split USB / USB C 256gb drive. Formatted fine.


----------



## siratfus

ke3ju said:


> This adapter didnt work on my 4K Stream.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


If you've been playing around in developer mode, USB debugging needs to be disabled. I factory reset mine with the Ugreen connected and it works. But that was before I realized USB debugging also plays a role. So you might not need to do a factory reset, I'm not sure.

Disable USB debugging.. this may be all you need to do. Perhaps, a restart too. If that doesn't work, factory reset and it will work.


----------



## rablaw

siratfus said:


> If you've been playing around in developer mode, USB debugging needs to be disabled. I factory reset mine with the Ugreen connected and it works. But that was before I realized USB debugging also plays a role. So you might not need to do a factory reset, I'm not sure.
> 
> Disable USB debugging.. this may be all you need to do. Perhaps, a restart too. If that doesn't work, factory reset and it will work.


It does work. I had Ethernet - turned on USB Debugging and it stopped - Turned off wi-fi and USB Debugging - unplugged the TS4K ,and upon restart the Ethernet came back after a short time


----------



## Dan203

ke3ju said:


> This adapter didnt work on my 4K Stream.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


That's the one I bought and it worked.

Someone mentioned above that you have to disable USB debugging for it to work. Do you have that enabled?


----------



## Nolo

Jamie Honnaker said:


> This one works: USB 3.0 & gigabit. Use any USB-C to USB adapter.
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B074FTWJGQ


I bought and received this dongle and it does work Out of the Box https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B074FTWJGQ, however, its slow or at least gives a weird behavior with the Tivo 4k Stream. Using the Speedcast and the internet speedtest available in the Playstore, I'm only getting like 56mbps down and around 280mbps up. I have a gigabit fios line.

I tested this USB ethernet with my PC and it can hit gigabit speeds without issue.

I have a Lenovo 100/100mbps usb and actually that performs better in the download speed vs this USB gigabit ethernet. Im getting 99down/99up (due to being 100/100 only).

No sure what's going in here but can someone confirm if the Tivo 4k Stream have enough bandwidth to support a gigabit connection?

EDIT: So I tested the same amazon gigabit USB to my Nvidia Shield and it hit gigabit speeds without issues. It looks like the usb-c ethernet of the Tivo 4k is somewhat capped at around 250mbps.


----------



## Talyn

I got the UGREEN USB 3.0 Hub Gigabit Ethernet Adapter Network with USB 3.0 Hub 3 Port connected to a 2-in-1 Powered Micro USB to USB OTG Adapter Cable as recommended by this review.

On the hub I connected a SanDisk Ultra CZ48 256GB USB 3.0 Flash Drive and a USB receiver for a Wireless Keyboard. When the flash drive is connected to the hub the ability to read from the flash drive was flaky, sometimes it wouldn't' read or would be extremely slow or freeze up. I also tried a Western Digital USB SSD with the same results. However if I bypassed the hub and connected the storage device directly to the OTG adapter cable I could read the external storage with no issues. Connect it back to the hub and bam, slow and unreadable. Removing the USB wireless keyboard receiver made no difference

BTW Kodi had no problem reading both exFAT and NTFS formatted drives.

At first I thought it needed more power, but I had no spare DC device to test with so I got hew newer version of the UGREEN USB 3.0 Hub Ethernet Adapter with 3 Ports USB 3.0 Hub which supports being powered by a micro USB cable. I connected that to a 5v USB power brick but it made no difference.

Anyone reliably run gigabit Ethernet, a USB hub and storage device at the time?


----------



## BillyClyde

Has anyone tried a USB-C to HDMI adapter to see if it works and maybe bypasses the forced SDR to HDR people complain about?


----------



## mattyro7878

I have a 32gb SanDisk fat32 drive which was immediately recognized. I have a Toshiba 500gb with lots of DTS HDmaster audio music and FLAC files,TRUEHD- you get the point. It was NTFS so I reformatted it to exfat and still wont be recognized. Does this need to be powered seperately? The drive starts up and the light goes on but TS4K ignores it. My only format option was exfat. No fat32. Why is this? Any ideas to make this 500gb work?


----------



## rczrider

mattyro7878 said:


> I have a 32gb SanDisk fat32 drive which was immediately recognized. I have a Toshiba 500gb with lots of DTS HDmaster audio music and FLAC files,TRUEHD- you get the point. It was NTFS so I reformatted it to exfat and still wont be recognized. *Does this need to be powered seperately?* The drive starts up and the light goes on but TS4K ignores it. My only format option was exfat. No fat32. Why is this? Any ideas to make this 500gb work?


A 500GB HDD almost certainly needs external power. The power adapter for the TS4K is only 5W; some (maybe most) portable HDDs can be powered by a properly spec'd USB 2.0 port ([email protected]), but that's 2.5W. You'd be hard pressed to find a drive that needs fewer than 2W.


----------



## mattyro7878

Thanks. I wont try a million times now that I know it cant work. I cant power it seperately. The input is a micro usb combined with something about twice that size. Any ideas?


----------



## Talyn

What's the exact drive model? You could probably power it off a plug that accepts standard USB 5V if it's a standard USB cable off the split.

I used a 1TB Western Digital My Passport Go Portable USB 3.0 SSD without needing external power through a USB OTG split cable with no problems (formatted as exFat):

https://www.bestbuy.com/site/wd-1tb...balt-trim/6351051.p?ref=8575135&skuId=6351051


----------



## rczrider

mattyro7878 said:


> Thanks. I wont try a million times now that I know it cant work. I cant power it seperately. The input is a micro usb combined with something about twice that size. Any ideas?


I'm actually confused about how you're hooking up a portable HDD in the first place. USB-C hub? The average portable HDD uses a pretty standard USB 3.0 A to micro B cable; you'd need an adapter or hub to make it work with the USB-C port on the TS4K. The only way to make a portable HDD work in this situation would be to get a powered USB-C hub as well as an additional power adapter and USB-C cable to power it.


Talyn said:


> I used a 1TB Western Digital My Passport Go Portable USB 3.0 SSD without needing external power through a USB OTG split cable with no problems (formatted as exFat)


It's true that I assumed they were using an HDD and not an SSD. SSDs use, what, 50mW (rather than 2000mw/2W for the HDD)?


----------



## rczrider

Forgive the double-post.

Not sure how interested folks would be in just using a USB-C card reader, but I just tried my 128GB PNY microSD card in this $10 unit and it worked with no problem.


----------



## Dan Shearer

I got a UGreen ethernet adapter working into the micro USB port. I'm using a 3A USB power source with it. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01N1X28F1
I was able to install it with Wi-Fi still connected and operating, though the power was cycled in the process. I had other stuff to do for an hour, came back and it was using the wired ethernet instead of Wi-Fi. So at least through the micro USB, with a compatible adapter, you just need to have USB debugging turned off. No need to disable Wi-Fi.

I also have a Kingston 240GB SSD with Sabrent SATA to USB adapter and USB to USB-C adapter plugged into the USB-C port. Hence the 3A power supply just to be sure. I allowed the TS4k to format it (which took forever) and it seems to be working fine.

The Channels DVR Server app seems to work OK, though I haven't recorded anything yet. I'm not sure if Live Channels is using the external storage. I haven't been able to get its DVR working yet. I plan to travel with this setup.


----------



## mattyro7878

rczrider said:


> I'm actually confused about how you're hooking up a portable HDD in the first place. USB-C hub? The average portable HDD uses a pretty standard USB 3.0 A to micro B cable; you'd need an adapter or hub to make it work with the USB-C port on the TS4K. The only way to make a portable HDD work in this situation would be to get a powered USB-C hub as well as an additional power adapter and USB-C cable to power it.
> 
> It's true that I assumed they were using an HDD and not an SSD. SSDs use, what, 50mW (rather than 2000mw/2W for the HDD)?


I have a usb-c to usb-a adaptor. Like I said a 32gb stick is fine but the bigger Toshiba Caanvio(?) 500 gb plugs into the adaptor lights up but is not recognized.


----------



## rczrider

mattyro7878 said:


> I have a usb-c to usb-a adaptor. Like I said a 32gb stick is fine but the bigger Toshiba Caanvio(?) 500 gb plugs into the adaptor lights up but is not recognized.


Ah, okay. Yeah, the issue is almost 100% power-related. You'd need something like the hub I linked to in the earlier post so that you can provide power to the drive. Of course, there's no guarantee that the particular hub I linked to will work, but it seems to me that most folks are having issue with Ethernet, not hubs and card readers.


----------



## mattyro7878

I saw that 400gb video . I thought for sure I would glean some knowledge. But he was using a usb-c adaptor with a microsd card reader built in. No power issues..recognized immediatly. Other than playing the high rez files I had, I thing an extra 32gb should be plenty as far as adding apps goes.


----------



## Talyn

I can not get a USB flash drive or USB SSD to reliably work off any USB 3 hub. When reading a video off the drive it times out or is super slow to read in Kodi. I've tried 5 different hubs (3 from UGreen, one Anker and Inateck) with varying levels of non functionality. The closest I could get is the flash drive to properly read once or twice if the hub was powered. If I connect directly (no hub) off the micro usb OTG y cable (with power connected) then it works fine with both the flash drive and SSD. On a USB-C to USB OTG cable only the flash drive works, the SSD refuses to read to be recognized at all. It looks like hubs are a no go if you want to connect a storage device to the hub.


----------



## spiderpumpkin

Talyn said:


> I can not get a USB flash drive or USB SSD to reliably work off any USB 3 hub. When reading a video off the drive it times out or is super slow to read in Kodi. I've tried 5 different hubs (3 from UGreen, one Anker and Inateck) with varying levels of non functionality. The closest I could get is the flash drive to properly read once or twice if the hub was powered. If I connect directly (no hub) off the micro usb OTG y cable (with power connected) then it works fine with both the flash drive and SSD. On a USB-C to USB OTG cable only the flash drive works, the SSD refuses to read to be recognized at all. It looks like hubs are a no go if you want to connect a storage device to the hub.


Wall powered USB hard drives seem to work well. I used an old hard drive enclosure with old 3.5" drive and it worked and seemed fast.


----------



## ke3ju

Dan203 said:


> That's the one I bought and it worked.
> 
> Someone mentioned above that you have to disable USB debugging for it to work. Do you have that enabled?


That worked for me too, thanks for the tip.


----------



## Talyn

spiderpumpkin said:


> Wall powered USB hard drives seem to work well. I used an old hard drive enclosure with old 3.5" drive and it worked and seemed fast.


Was it connected to a USB hub or directly via USB-C or a OTG micro USB y cable? My problems only occur when going through a hub.


----------



## spiderpumpkin

Talyn said:


> Was it connected to a USB hub or directly via USB-C or a OTG micro USB y cable? My problems only occur when going through a hub.


I used this adapter that I bought for my MacBook.
USB-C to USB Adapter


----------



## yodaphone

i tried the chromecast USB-Micro power adapter with ethernet & it doesnt work
Had an old USB 2.0 "Plugable USB Ethernet Adapter" lying around. I used a USB-C to A adapter that i had (from Samsung Note) & it works like a charm

I bought this vilcome USB C to Ethernet Adapter hoping that it would work, but alas the ethernet doesnt work but the USB hub worked. So i plugged my "Plugable USB Ethernet" adapter & that works. .. added a USB FLash drive & that works too


----------



## rczrider

Talyn said:


> I can not get a USB flash drive or USB SSD to reliably work off any USB 3 hub. When reading a video off the drive it times out or is super slow to read in Kodi. I've tried 5 different hubs (3 from UGreen, one Anker and Inateck) with varying levels of non functionality. The closest I could get is the flash drive to properly read once or twice if the hub was powered. If I connect directly (no hub) off the micro usb OTG y cable (with power connected) then it works fine with both the flash drive and SSD. On a USB-C to USB OTG cable only the flash drive works, the SSD refuses to read to be recognized at all. It looks like hubs are a no go if you want to connect a storage device to the hub.


Not true. My 4TB Seagate portable HDD works fine when hooked up to a _powered_ hub. My USB-C hub with PD pass-through does the job when used with a 18W USB-C power adapter (specifically the one what came with my Pixel 3).


----------



## Talyn

Can you give an exact model number for the hub you used please?


----------



## rczrider

Talyn said:


> Can you give an exact model number for the hub you used please?


Check my post history, it's mentioned somewhere (not a computer, so digging it up is a PITA).

Full disclosure: my exact model isn't sold anymore. There's an updated version, but I couldn't say if it's the same chipset or not.


----------



## mattyro7878

I was gonna start a thread but I will ask my question here. I attached a 32gb SanDisk drive. It is recognized but how do I tell the device to start adding apps to it? Will that happen once I fill the Stream4k internal storage? There's really no point having it there unless I can move or add stuff to it.


----------



## mattyro7878

O just saw a prompt under "notification " to format for device storage.i did that and now can move my apps to the USB drive. Any input would be appreciated even though it seems o have this. Oh...and when should I clear cache and clear data on these apps?


----------



## mattyro7878

SiriusXM cbs all access and tunein were the only apps I was given the option to move e to the usb stick


----------



## EvMan

I've read through this thread and everyone's tips and I cannot seem to get things to work the way everyone says they should. But possibly I'm doing things just a little differently than you guys. I bought the UGREEN USB 3.0 Hub Ethernet adapter model 20265 and cannot get the Ethernet to work. This one:

UGREEN USB 3.0 Hub Ethernet Adapter 10/100/1000 Gigabit Network Converter with USB 3.0 Hub 3 Ports for Nintendo Switch, Windows Surface Pro, MacBook Air/Retina, iMac Pro, Chromebook, PC https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00LLUEJFU/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_tau_Wbs3EbJ8Z1XGP

I saw it on the Troypoint review linked. But he talks about using it for external storage which I haven't tried yet. When I hook it up the way he shows with an OTG cable the indicator light does not light up blue. If I hook it up via A to C adapter to the Stream it does light up blue, but network doesn't work. Figuring it may need the power for the Ethernet to work I tried to find another way to power the hub, but none of the 5v power adapters I have fit the dc plug on the hub which I think is smaller than typical for 5v plugs. I happen to have a USB-A to A cable so I plugged that in to another USB power supply and into one of the USB plugs on the hub and the power light comes on. But I sill do not get Ethernet.

I did a complete reset. I've made sure USB debugging is turned off. I've also tried changing USB configuration to RNDIS (USB Ethernet) but nothing seems to work. I've restarted several times, turned Wi-Fi off, etc.

I also ordered a different adapter which comes Tuesday. Not sure if this is compatible but figured I'd try it and see, it says it works with Fire & Chromecast devices.
Ethernet Adapter for TV Stick 4K Cube, Google Chromecast and Micro USB OTG Cable HUB with Power https://www.amazon.com/dp/B078MNW25Q/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_tau_-Tv3Eb7DHW58Y

Anyone know what I'm doing wrong?


----------



## vurbano

EvMan said:


> I've read through this thread and everyone's tips and I cannot seem to get things to work the way everyone says they should. But possibly I'm doing things just a little differently than you guys. I bought the UGREEN USB 3.0 Hub Ethernet adapter model 20265 and cannot get the Ethernet to work. This one:
> 
> UGREEN USB 3.0 Hub Ethernet Adapter 10/100/1000 Gigabit Network Converter with USB 3.0 Hub 3 Ports for Nintendo Switch, Windows Surface Pro, MacBook Air/Retina, iMac Pro, Chromebook, PC https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00LLUEJFU/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_tau_Wbs3EbJ8Z1XGP
> 
> I saw it on the Troypoint review linked. But he talks about using it for external storage which I haven't tried yet. When I hook it up the way he shows with an OTG cable the indicator light does not light up blue. If I hook it up via A to C adapter to the Stream it does light up blue, but network doesn't work. Figuring it may need the power for the Ethernet to work I tried to find another way to power the hub, but none of the 5v power adapters I have fit the dc plug on the hub which I think is smaller than typical for 5v plugs. I happen to have a USB-A to A cable so I plugged that in to another USB power supply and into one of the USB plugs on the hub and the power light comes on. But I sill do not get Ethernet.
> 
> I did a complete reset. I've made sure USB debugging is turned off. I've also tried changing USB configuration to RNDIS (USB Ethernet) but nothing seems to work. I've restarted several times, turned Wi-Fi off, etc.
> 
> I also ordered a different adapter which comes Tuesday. Not sure if this is compatible but figured I'd try it and see, it says it works with Fire & Chromecast devices.
> Ethernet Adapter for TV Stick 4K Cube, Google Chromecast and Micro USB OTG Cable HUB with Power https://www.amazon.com/dp/B078MNW25Q/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_tau_-Tv3Eb7DHW58Y
> 
> Anyone know what I'm doing wrong?


that last one is only 100 Mbps speed


----------



## EvMan

vurbano said:


> that last one is only 100 Mbps speed


It's also only $12. If it works I'm happy. Not sure what higher speed is really going to be of general benefit with this device. Sideloading apps from ADBlink on computer is already super fast. But if anyone can point to a 1Gbps network adapter & USB Hub like the UGREEN but that works for both functions please lmk. Again hoping I'm just doing something wrong.


----------



## vurbano

EvMan said:


> It's also only $12. If it works I'm happy. Not sure what higher speed is really going to be of general benefit with this device. Sideloading apps from ADBlink on computer is already super fast. But if anyone can point to a 1Gbps network adapter & USB Hub like the UGREEN but that works for both functions please lmk. Again hoping I'm just doing something wrong.


my wifi is 4 times as fast as 100Mbps, twice as fast with a VPN running. ID use the devices wifi before going to that.


----------



## EvMan

vurbano said:


> my wifi is 4 times as fast as 100Mbps, twice as fast with a VPN running. ID use the devices wifi before going to that.


This is a discussion thread for USBC and what works. Great your wifi is 4 times as fast, but that has nothing to do with the question I'm trying to get an answer to. For my setup I prefer if possible to have equipment hardwired. Again their are 1Gpps USB to ethernet adapters that should work as they do with Fire TV. I bought the Smays just to check it out. I can always return it after giving it a try, but there isn't much info to go by besides this thread of what may work.


----------



## Talyn

EvMan said:


> I've read through this thread and everyone's tips and I cannot seem to get things to work the way everyone says they should. But possibly I'm doing things just a little differently than you guys. I bought the UGREEN USB 3.0 Hub Ethernet adapter model 20265 and cannot get the Ethernet to work. This one:
> 
> UGREEN USB 3.0 Hub Ethernet Adapter 10/100/1000 Gigabit Network Converter with USB 3.0 Hub 3 Ports for Nintendo Switch, Windows Surface Pro, MacBook Air/Retina, iMac Pro, Chromebook, PC https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00LLUEJFU/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_tau_Wbs3EbJ8Z1XGP
> 
> I saw it on the Troypoint review linked. But he talks about using it for external storage which I haven't tried yet. When I hook it up the way he shows with an OTG cable the indicator light does not light up blue. If I hook it up via A to C adapter to the Stream it does light up blue, but network doesn't work. Figuring it may need the power for the Ethernet to work I tried to find another way to power the hub, but none of the 5v power adapters I have fit the dc plug on the hub which I think is smaller than typical for 5v plugs. I happen to have a USB-A to A cable so I plugged that in to another USB power supply and into one of the USB plugs on the hub and the power light comes on. But I sill do not get Ethernet.
> 
> I did a complete reset. I've made sure USB debugging is turned off. I've also tried changing USB configuration to RNDIS (USB Ethernet) but nothing seems to work. I've restarted several times, turned Wi-Fi off, etc.
> 
> I also ordered a different adapter which comes Tuesday. Not sure if this is compatible but figured I'd try it and see, it says it works with Fire & Chromecast devices.
> Ethernet Adapter for TV Stick 4K Cube, Google Chromecast and Micro USB OTG Cable HUB with Power https://www.amazon.com/dp/B078MNW25Q/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_tau_-Tv3Eb7DHW58Y
> 
> Anyone know what I'm doing wrong?


Here's an AC adapter that will work: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00QV5Q5HU/

I've had terrible luck with ANY hub, I can't get my 1TB SSD to read properly on ANY HUB (tried 8 different models both USB and USB-C), works fine when connected directly off a micro usb OTG splitter cable.


----------



## Narkul

vurbano said:


> my wifi is 4 times as fast as 100Mbps, twice as fast with a VPN running. ID use the devices wifi before going to that.


My wifi is that fast too, until someone decides to pop popcorn in the microwave. I also have a powerline ethernet adapter from my router to a gaming pc and although slower than the wifi, the latency is so much lower which makes gaming and especially streaming steam games to the living room so much smoother.


----------



## EvMan

Talyn thanks for sharing. Aware UGREEN has the adapter for sale. For $10 I may just keep the Smays as it came with a dc plug to usb that fits the UGREEN. I’m sure I have more 5v wall warts in my collection that may fit too. 

I emailed UGREEN about Ethernet & they say it won’t work, even though it says it works with the Mi Box. I find this confusing, you would think all AndroidTV boxes running 9 would be plug & play with the same devices and that’s not the case.

At this point I think I just have to give it more time for one of these manufacturers to come out with something. Maybe Tivo will sell their own. They should at the very least provide more guidance about what you can do with the usb-c port. My goal was to have gigabit Ethernet, expanded storage with thumb drive, and a Video Storm IR USB.


----------



## rczrider

Narkul said:


> My wifi is that fast too, until someone decides to pop popcorn in the microwave. I also have a powerline ethernet adapter from my router to a gaming pc and although slower than the wifi, the latency is so much lower which makes gaming and especially streaming steam games to the living room so much smoother.


It blows my mind that folks are still using 2.4GHz / BGN at home for their data-heavy devices. You should consider spending $40-50 on a new router that supports 5GHz / AC. Anyone who claims they need Ethernet for their streaming devices has a crappy network and would be better off spending their money on fixing the root issue, not on dongles and adapters.


----------



## vurbano

mattyro7878 said:


> O just saw a prompt under "notification " to format for device storage.i did that and now can move my apps to the USB drive. Any input would be appreciated even though it seems o have this. Oh...and when should I clear cache and clear data on these apps?


What file system does it format too? NTFS? I hope?


----------



## rczrider

vurbano said:


> What file system does it format too? NTFS? I hope?


I would assume exFAT.


----------



## vurbano

rczrider said:


> I would assume exFAT.


you are correct. As long as it solves that 4GB file size problem


----------



## mattyro7878

vurbano said:


> What file system does it format too? NTFS? I hope?


Yeah. Exfat. Not fat32. I has never heard of exfat.


----------



## Narkul

rczrider said:


> It blows my mind that folks are still using 2.4GHz / BGN at home for their data-heavy devices. You should consider spending $40-50 on a new router that supports 5GHz / AC. Anyone who claims they need Ethernet for their streaming devices has a crappy network and would be better off spending their money on fixing the root issue, not on dongles and adapters.


I actually do have a netgear R7000 which I flashed with dd-wrt as I once needed it as a wifi extender so I could put it in my mother-in-laws house across the street for internet, but i still have legacy devices around the house that use 2.4GHz, and even using 5GHz AC for my Steamlink device, games are noticeably more laggy compared to the Powerline 100Mbit setup.


----------



## Niners

This $6 powered combo USB C/micro USB hub powers the Tivo Stream from the USB C port.
Using only the USB C port it provides the Tivo Stream power without having to power on the Tivo power adapter.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07SZTHPPR/

The Tivo Stream did not recognize the embedded 10/100MB ethernet port on this hub. However, when I plugged in a USB 2.0 ethernet adapter to the USB port on the hub the Tivo Stream did use the wired ethernet from the connected USB ethernet adapter.

I was also able to connect and use a USB flash drive and a keyboard with this hub.

Note that the hub's embedded ethernet port does work with a Fire TV 4k using the micro USB connection. The Fire TV 4k recognizes the embedded ethernet port and in Google Wifi it specifics the hub's embedded ethernet port as "Eureka Dongle".


----------



## Narkul

Niners said:


> This $6 powered combo USB C/micro USB hub powers the Tivo Stream from the USB C port.
> Using only the USB C port it provides the Tivo Stream power without having to power on the Tivo power adapter.
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07SZTHPPR/
> 
> The Tivo Stream did not recognize the embedded 10/100MB ethernet port on this hub. However, when I plugged in a USB 2.0 ethernet adapter to the USB port on the hub the Tivo Stream did use the wired ethernet from the connected USB ethernet adapter.
> 
> I was also able to connect and use a USB flash drive and a keyboard with this hub.
> 
> Note that the hub's embedded ethernet port does work with a Fire TV 4k using the micro USB connection. The Fire TV 4k recognizes the embedded ethernet port and in Google Wifi it specifics the hub's embedded ethernet port as "Eureka Dongle".


What USB ethernet adapter did you use?


----------



## Niners

The ethernet adapter that worked is a Lenovo USB 2.0 Ethernet Adapter Model U2L 100P-Y1. It was an extra ethernet adapter I had from an old laptop.

I have several USB C ethernet adapters that I haven't tried yet with this hub.
They could be used with a USB C to USB adapter.


----------



## vurbano

Niners said:


> The ethernet adapter that worked is a Lenovo USB 2.0 Ethernet Adapter Model U2L 100P-Y1. It was an extra ethernet adapter I had from an old laptop.
> 
> I have several USB C ethernet adapters that I haven't tried yet with this hub.
> They could be used with a USB C to USB adapter.


Ive tried a few and i am tired of buying them.


----------



## EvMan

Well I got the bright idea since I was playing around with the SMAYS USB hub to experiment. I plugged an old 8GB USB thumb drive in and Tivo formatted it no problem. So I knew the hub was working. Since Niners said he got an Ethernet adapter working plugged into his hub I figured let me try it, except all the Ethernet adapters I have currently are USB-C. Then I thought what about the UGREEN hub with Ethernet that’s USB-A. Plugged it into the SMAYS hub after it said storage disconnected/reconnected Ethernet now works. Admittedly this is not ideal setup but just kind of happy that I got Ethernet somehow. 

Not sure what this means, someone more familiar with these devices may be able to infer something. But it just doesn’t seem like the Tivo knows a hub can be an Ethernet adapter too. Could there be a hidden setting in Android that needs to be turned on?


----------



## Niners

Per my earlier comment on the $6 hub I did confirm that one of the USB C Ethernet adapters I have works with this hub using a USB C to USB Adapter to plug the USB C ethernet adapter into the USB A port on the hub. 
The specific model I confirmed works is the Techkey USB C Ethernet adapter:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07XLLTL7V/

Even though the embedded ethernet port on this hub C hub doesn't work with the Tivo Stream the main benefit for me with this hub is that it provides power via the Stream's USB C port and doesn't require use of the Tivo Stream power plug.

This allows me not to have to utilize a power plug on my Wifi enabled surge protector since the hub and Tivo Stream can be powered by a Wifi enabled USB 2.4A port on the surge protector power strip.

Per post #122 on this thread the $6 combo USB C/micro USB hub used is:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07SZTHPPR/
The KMC surge power strip I am using to plug this hub into the wifi enabled USB 2.4A port is
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07G2WXK3N


----------



## newappz

Simple working solution: UGREEN 3x USB-A ethernet adapter, 16GB USB-A 2.0 flash drive plugged into adapter, MicroUSB OTA cable, MicroUSB power to OTA one end - ethernet adapter to OTA USB-A - other end of OTA to MicroUSB to unit MicroUSB. (Flash drive working in unit USB-C port with USB-A to USB-C adapter, but not the ethernet adapter)


----------



## leiff

*My UGREenNetwork **Adapter That I bought for my nintendo switch works fine with my ti vo stream accompanied with that two dollar black cable the splits the micro USB port for the power wall wart. When I went to Amazon to look at my order history I noticed its the older generation of this device now selling for $16 on Amazon. Where on Amazon's product page scroll down and there's a newer generation for $1 more. currently*


----------



## Lenonn

Plugged in a 128GB Samsung flash drive (Duo Plus USB 3.1) directly to no avail - it isn’t being detected.


Brings me back to the early days of USB when everyone referred to it as “plug and pray”.


----------



## vurbano

Lenonn said:


> Plugged in a 128GB Samsung flash drive (Duo Plus USB 3.1) directly to no avail - it isn't being detected.
> 
> Brings me back to the early days of USB when everyone referred to it as "plug and pray".


havent gotten any 3.0 or 3.1 flash drives or micro sd readers to work. I believe it wants FAT32 and that format isnt on the higher capacity drives. I do know for sure that the 128GB Sandisk Cruiser Glide works (FORMAT FAILED ON THE NON GLIDE VERSION). I have 3 of them working on 3 tivo stream 4K's. what perplexes me is the ugreen ethernet/usb hub and OTG cable. I could only get it to work on one device and I think that may BE because I had it hooked up when it was first turned on. Its the only reason I can come up with????


----------



## Talyn

vurbano said:


> havent gotten any 3.0 or 3.1 flash drives or micro sd readers to work. I believe it wants FAT32 and that format isnt on the higher capacity drives. I do know for sure that the 128GB Sandisk Cruiser Glide works (FORMAT FAILED ON THE NON GLIDE VERSION). I have 3 of them working on 3 tivo stream 4K's. what perplexes me is the ugreen ethernet/usb hub and OTG cable. I could only get it to work on one device and I think that may BE because I had it hooked up when it was first turned on. Its the only reason I can come up with????


Format isn't the problem, I've tested NTFS and exFat formated drives and they read just fine. The real issue is anything going through a hub or the usb-c port is super flakey. The most reliable results are if a drive is connect directly to the micro usb OTG (https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0826QR2RJ) cable without a USB hub.


----------



## vurbano

Talyn said:


> Format isn't the problem, I've tested NTFS and exFat formated drives and they read just fine. The real issue is anything going through a hub or the usb-c port is super flakey. The most reliable results are if a drive is connect directly to the micro usb OTG (https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0826QR2RJ) cable without a USB hub.


The drives I tried were connected to USB C port and it is super flakey. The only one that showed communication for me was a very expensive thunderbolt 3 / USB 6TB G technology drive. The only other drive I have gotten to work on the USB C port were small flash drives. My plan is to use the USB C port for a 128 GB flash drive and a USB HUB with ethernet on the OTG cable. That is enough for apps and occasional local recording. I believe the device would wear out a hard drive with constant access so I am thinking of doing some streaming to them with plex from an Nvidia SHield Pro unit with hard drive and plex server app


----------



## Lenonn

It would help if TiVo itself provided any information. Trying to figure out what works shouldn’t be this difficult. Again, USB is supposed to just work, right?


----------



## Twendel

Some notes from my trials for what they're worth.
I have had solid performance in USB C for a single 128GB Samsung EVO select in a no-brand adapter from amazon. TS4K recognized the drive, and formatted it as system storage. A couple weeks with no problems, and enjoy recording in Live Channels.
I also had no trouble powering the stick with USB C input, thought it has appeared to me that the stick is finicky about charging amperage -- too much or too little amps, and boot loops. ??
Tried some USB C mini-docks with video, audio, ethernet. With each, audio output vanished on the stick/ethernet, I assume in deference to the dock's audio. USB drives worked, but not ethernet or video. 
Got a couple old ethernet adapter/hubs to work (both AX88179 chipsets), but only over the TS4K micro usb input, AND only by daisy chaining from another hub (see Niner and others above). But the performance was lacking even though I have gig ethernet; I get better throughput using wifi.


----------



## rczrider

Lenonn said:


> It would help if TiVo itself provided any information. Trying to figure out what works shouldn't be this difficult. Again, USB is supposed to just work, right?


I'm sure TiVo doesn't support add-ons, though, so why would they provide a list of things that work? You bought a streaming device advertised with AC wireless...they never claimed it supported Ethernet over USB or expandable storage.

USB is "supposed" work in the sense that it's a standard, but support for the dozens (if not more) chips out there that drive hubs, adapters, Ethernet, storage, etc is a complicated thing. People think that because the vast majority of things work with Windows or MacOS, that's how it is for these purpose-built, limited-resource devices.

EDIT: that said, if the Mi Stick 4K does in fact come with a USB-C power port, I would expect it to support power pass-through and more USB-C devices.


----------



## Twendel

TiVo does represent the USB-C as capable of several things:

"The list below contains some peripherals and components that can expand the capabilities of your TiVo Stream 4K. 

Storage drives, such as USB-C flash drives
Game controllers and other peripherals
Wired keyboards and mouse
Ethernet adapters to connect to a wired Ethernet network
If you have a device with a USB-A connector, such as a keyboard and mouse, and want to connect these to your TiVo Stream 4K, you can use a USB-A to USB-C adapter."


----------



## rczrider

Twendel said:


> TiVo does represent the USB-C as capable of several things:
> 
> "The list below contains some peripherals and components that can expand the capabilities of your TiVo Stream 4K.
> 
> Storage drives, such as USB-C flash drives
> Game controllers and other peripherals
> Wired keyboards and mouse
> Ethernet adapters to connect to a wired Ethernet network
> If you have a device with a USB-A connector, such as a keyboard and mouse, and want to connect these to your TiVo Stream 4K, you can use a USB-A to USB-C adapter."


Interesting...that's new-ish. Original posting date was 5/20, updated 5/29. A lot of folks like me ordered long before then, on/around 5/6. I certainly never saw them advertise the USB-C port as anything.


----------



## vurbano

Twendel said:


> TiVo does represent the USB-C as capable of several things:
> 
> "The list below contains some peripherals and components that can expand the capabilities of your TiVo Stream 4K.
> 
> Storage drives, such as USB-C flash drives
> Game controllers and other peripherals
> Wired keyboards and mouse
> Ethernet adapters to connect to a wired Ethernet network
> If you have a device with a USB-A connector, such as a keyboard and mouse, and want to connect these to your TiVo Stream 4K, you can use a USB-A to USB-C adapter."


they really should put out a list. guessing is expensive.


----------



## Lenonn

rczrider said:


> I certainly never saw them advertise the USB-C port as anything.


You are right. They never advertised it. I noticed the port when I opened the device, inquired on Twitter and was told:


> _The port can be used for things like external storage, usb remotes, keyboards, etc&#8230;._


----------



## Alex_7

Twendel said:


> Some notes from my trials for what they're worth.
> I have had solid performance in USB C for a single 128GB Samsung EVO select in a no-brand adapter from amazon. TS4K recognized the drive, and formatted it as system storage. A couple weeks with no problems, and enjoy recording in Live Channels.
> I also had no trouble powering the stick with USB C input, thought it has appeared to me that the stick is finicky about charging amperage -- too much or too little amps, and boot loops. ??
> Tried some USB C mini-docks with video, audio, ethernet. With each, audio output vanished on the stick/ethernet, I assume in deference to the dock's audio. USB drives worked, but not ethernet or video.
> Got a couple old ethernet adapter/hubs to work (both AX88179 chipsets), but only over the TS4K micro usb input, AND only by daisy chaining from another hub (see Niner and others above). But the performance was lacking even though I have gig ethernet; I get better throughput using wifi.


are your apps running on the external samsung evo card running super slow for you? my apps on my flash drive run super slow.


----------



## Twendel

I read other comments here about slow drive performance from USB-C installed apps, and so moved a few more of my apps to USB-C to see if I could tell the difference. I have no way to measure other than feel, but can perceive no difference running off the internal memory vs the USB-C micro SD in the no-name adapter plugged directly into the USB-C port. 
I wonder if there was a hub in between the port and the SD whether that would impair performance (which seems to be the case, for me, with ethernet)?


----------



## Alex_7

Twendel said:


> I read other comments here about slow drive performance from USB-C installed apps, and so moved a few more of my apps to USB-C to see if I could tell the difference. I have no way to measure other than feel, but can perceive no difference running off the internal memory vs the USB-C micro SD in the no-name adapter plugged directly into the USB-C port.
> I wonder if there was a hub in between the port and the SD whether that would impair performance (which seems to be the case, for me, with ethernet)?


My current set up is an old Patriot Blitz 32GB 3.1 USB flash drive







connected to the usb-c port using this adapter: https://www.amazon.com/Syntech-Adap...618202d589f7ca23f4e877df2af049&language=en_US

I've experienced my apps crashing, two of those apps were Fubotv and Travel channel app.
I bought this sandisk flash drive: https://www.amazon.com/SanDisk-Ultr...1b267b0ff0b30a9680ffb37139bf09&language=en_US

not sure if using a different flash drive will fix my apps crashing, but i will test when my new sandisk arrives tomorrow

EDIT: Maybe I should give SD card setup a try instead, I heard people are having better performance using an SD card vs a usb flash drive.


----------



## Twendel

Alex_7 said:


> My current set up is an old Patriot Blitz 32GB 3.1 USB flash drive
> View attachment 50227
> 
> connected to the usb-c port using this adapter: https://www.amazon.com/Syntech-Adap...618202d589f7ca23f4e877df2af049&language=en_US
> 
> I've experienced my apps crashing, two of those apps were Fubotv and Travel channel app.
> I bought this sandisk flash drive: https://www.amazon.com/SanDisk-Ultr...1b267b0ff0b30a9680ffb37139bf09&language=en_US
> 
> not sure if using a different flash drive will fix my apps crashing, but i will test when my new sandisk arrives tomorrow
> 
> EDIT: Maybe I should give SD card setup a try instead, I heard people are having better performance using an SD card vs a usb flash drive.


If you really are using a 3.1 flash drive, I'd suggest a change. I first tried a USB 3.1 flash drive, and the TS4k would not recognize it under any circumstances, even on a hub that did recognize other USB drives. Might be limits of the TS4K hardware or drivers, but I thought I'd read that 3.1 is not so universally useful as mere 3.0 or lower?


----------



## Alex_7

Twendel said:


> If you really are using a 3.1 flash drive, I'd suggest a change. I first tried a USB 3.1 flash drive, and the TS4k would not recognize it under any circumstances, even on a hub that did recognize other USB drives. Might be limits of the TS4K hardware or drivers, but I thought I'd read that 3.1 is not so universally useful as mere 3.0 or lower?


My TS4k recognized my 3.1 drive right away and I formatted it as device storage successfully, but I feel my tivo device is struggling with app performance. I had a feeling 3.1 was causing issues, hopefully the new 3.0 sandisk drive will improve my apps running slow and crashing.
I will be back tomorrow with an update thanks twendel.


----------



## Alex_7

mattyro7878 said:


> O just saw a prompt under "notification " to format for device storage.i did that and now can move my apps to the USB drive. Any input would be appreciated even though it seems o have this. Oh...and when should I clear cache and clear data on these apps?


Just curious, the apps you were able to move to your usb drive, were they third party apps not from the google play store? 
I was only able to transfer third party apps to my usb drive, I couldn't transfer official google play store apps until I enabled developer options then turned on "force allow apps on external" 
But I am experiencing app crashes and slow performance, are you having any bad app performance issues while installed on your external drive?


----------



## Alex_7

FINALLY, after so much trial and error, testing different usb flash drives I finally found the one that worked for my TiVo stream at optimal speeds ! 
For anyone who's curious my current setup is:

SanDisk Ultra Flair 64GB USB 3.0 Flash Drive - SDCZ73-064G-G46 https://www.amazon.com/dp/B015CH1NAQ/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_zMU9Eb00HEFS8

Syntech USB C to USB Adapter (2 Pack), Thunderbolt 3 to USB 3.0 Adapter https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07CVX3516/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_fTU9EbG0S10Q4

I am now completely satisfied with this set up, no more app crashes and slow app performance. Now all I need is an Ethernet adapter and I am all set but now this device will be running on WiFi in my den!


----------



## moyekj

So for Ethernet adapter was there ever a consensus device that worked well? The links I see earlier in the thread to Amazon USB C to Ethernet adapter doesn't include its own USB power source which I assume is needed as well for the adapter? WiFi signal strength where TS4K is not the greatest, so I'd like to connect the TS4K to a MoCA adapter Ethernet port instead. Plan to use TS4K for my wife running YTTV as a replacement for TiVo DVRs and cable, so no need a solid network connection to it. Thanks.


----------



## Alex_7

moyekj said:


> So for Ethernet adapter was there ever a consensus device that worked well? The links I see earlier in the thread to Amazon USB C to Ethernet adapter doesn't include its own USB power source which I assume is needed as well for the adapter? WiFi signal strength where TS4K is not the greatest, so I'd like to connect the TS4K to a MoCA adapter Ethernet port instead. Plan to use TS4K for my wife running YTTV as a replacement for TiVo DVRs and cable, so no need a solid network connection to it. Thanks.


I heard that the Ugreen Ethernet adapters work the best, specifically any that have the AX88179 chipset since Android systems support this. Best thing is to look for an Ethernet adapter that is compatible with Nintendo switches since they also use the same chipset.

UGREEN Network Adapter USB 3.0 to Ethernet RJ45 Lan Gigabit Adapter for 10/100/1000 Mbps Ethernet Supports Nintendo Switch Black https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00MYTSN18/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_DNo-EbT4DQAE5

you would need a Usb C adapter or hub to connect this to the usb c port on the TS4K

some have had better success buying an OTG cable, plugged into the usb power port of the TS4K And connecting the Ethernet adapter to it.


----------



## jaselzer

Just for the fun of it I dug these two items out of my closet and tried to mount them to the stream 4K. It worked perfectly. I was able to mount the USB stick as internal storage and then subsequently unmounted it. The 4K recognized the USB stick immediately.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex_7

Nice. I wonder what’s the highest storage the TiVo stream can take?


----------



## moyekj

Alex_7 said:


> I heard that the Ugreen Ethernet adapters work the best, specifically any that have the AX88179 chipset since Android systems support this. Best thing is to look for an Ethernet adapter that is compatible with Nintendo switches since they also use the same chipset.
> 
> UGREEN Network Adapter USB 3.0 to Ethernet RJ45 Lan Gigabit Adapter for 10/100/1000 Mbps Ethernet Supports Nintendo Switch Black https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00MYTSN18/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_DNo-EbT4DQAE5
> 
> you would need a Usb C adapter or hub to connect this to the usb c port on the TS4K
> 
> some have had better success buying an OTG cable, plugged into the usb power port of the TS4K And connecting the Ethernet adapter to it.


OK thanks. I already have a USB C --> female USB 3 adapter, so that should work with the Ethernet adapter right?


----------



## Alex_7

moyekj said:


> OK thanks. I already have a USB C --> female USB 3 adapter, so that should work with the Ethernet adapter right?


As long as it has an AX88179 chipset(compatible with Nintendo switch)


----------



## Rickjb

omelet1978 said:


> Just from doing some digging the largest external hard drive supported so far that works is a 128gb flash drive.
> 
> I guess I'm the only one hoping to hook up an external hard drive movie collection lol. Mine is like 2TB at this point and I'm starting to think getting a Plex server going is a better idea.


I hooked up a 1 TB Seagate drive using an externally powered dock. I used it to test recording tv through the google "live channels" app. It formatted and recorded just fine. I dont recall doing anything special, once I got past the usb c to usb hub. Rube Goldberg.


----------



## rczrider

Alex_7 said:


> Nice. I wonder what's the highest storage the TiVo stream can take?


It saw my 4TB Seagate external formatted exFAT without issue.


----------



## BillyClyde

moyekj said:


> So for Ethernet adapter was there ever a consensus device that worked well? The links I see earlier in the thread to Amazon USB C to Ethernet adapter doesn't include its own USB power source which I assume is needed as well for the adapter? WiFi signal strength where TS4K is not the greatest, so I'd like to connect the TS4K to a MoCA adapter Ethernet port instead. Plan to use TS4K for my wife running YTTV as a replacement for TiVo DVRs and cable, so no need a solid network connection to it. Thanks.


This one worked immediately without any issues whatsoever for me, as I mentioned very early in this thread.....



BillyClyde said:


> Mine worked perfectly right away with this ethernet adapter:
> 
> J5 Create j5create USB 3.0 Ethernet Adapter, JUE130 https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DMSCHWG/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_WYfWEb7PASCX6
> 
> It wasn't anywhere near that expensive when I got mine though. I used an iHome USB-A to USB-C Adapter that I got at Walmart for $7 on clearance with it.
> 
> One thing to realize is that when you're in the WiFi settings and you plug in the ethernet adapter, it doesn't appear to be working and there's no selection to choose ethernet. I thought mine too wasn't working, but then when I went back to the prior settings screen, it showed connected to ethernet.


----------



## Alex_7

rczrider said:


> It saw my 4TB Seagate external formatted exFAT without issue.


as removal storage or internal storage?


----------



## Lenonn

I have tried two other flash drives, and neither worked (SanDisk Extreme Pro USB 3.0 128GB and Sony 64U 64GB). Both of those I had connected via AuviPal 2-in-1 OTG adapter and a Cable Matters USB-C to Micro-B Cable.


----------



## rczrider

Alex_7 said:


> as removal storage or internal storage?


Removable. It had media on it, so I didn't want to use it as internal storage. Same drive that feeds my Plex server.


----------



## mattyro7878

has anybody found a simple method of transferring whatever you want to the added drive? Ive only been allowed to move 3 or 4 apps. I get it that Netflix and such cant be moved. But everything I added or add should give me the option of moving to my 32gb drive.


----------



## Alex_7

mattyro7878 said:


> has anybody found a simple method of transferring whatever you want to the added drive? Ive only been allowed to move 3 or 4 apps. I get it that Netflix and such cant be moved. But everything I added or add should give me the option of moving to my 32gb drive.


Go to your settings --> Press on Build 7 times to activate Developer Options --> then select developer options --> go all the way down and turn on "force allow apps on external" This will allow you to move any app to your external drive.

App developers add a code when creating apps that don't allow to be installed on external drives, but turning on this setting bypasses that.


----------



## mattyro7878

Fantastic! Thanks.


----------



## Alex_7

mattyro7878 said:


> Fantastic! Thanks.


No problem


----------



## moyekj

Alex_7 said:


> I heard that the Ugreen Ethernet adapters work the best, specifically any that have the AX88179 chipset since Android systems support this. Best thing is to look for an Ethernet adapter that is compatible with Nintendo switches since they also use the same chipset.
> 
> UGREEN Network Adapter USB 3.0 to Ethernet RJ45 Lan Gigabit Adapter for 10/100/1000 Mbps Ethernet Supports Nintendo Switch Black https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00MYTSN18/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_DNo-EbT4DQAE5
> 
> you would need a Usb C adapter or hub to connect this to the usb c port on the TS4K
> 
> some have had better success buying an OTG cable, plugged into the usb power port of the TS4K And connecting the Ethernet adapter to it.


Success! Thanks! More detail:
The TV the TS4K is at is far from my dual band WiFi router and via "analiti" app consistently showed "Fair" signal quality and clocked in 40-45 Mbps on 2.4 GHz band (I can't get a signal at all at that TV in the 5 GHz band).

I used the above linked UGREEN adapter and connected to TS4K USBC port via a USBC <--> USB cable.
I don't have ethernet at that TV either, so have a MoCA 1.1 adapter which connects via coax to my router. Keep in mind that the MoCA 1.1 connection itself will limit even the best of connections to under 130 Mbps under most conditions.

So the connection is:
TS4K usbc --- usbc<-->usb cable --- UGREEN USB port
UGREEN ethernet port --- MoCA 1.1 ethernet port --- coax (50+ feet) --- MoCA 1.1 adapter --- router.

Anyway, as soon as I plugged in the UGREEN adapter into the TSK4K USBC port the network automatically switched to ethernet mode and I didn't have to do anything in settings to enable it. I did go and turn off WiFi just to be sure when testing that WiFi is out of picture.

According to "analiti" tests I got a consistent 110 Mbps connection via the UGREEN/MoCA 1.1 which is a big improvement over the WiFi connection.

Thanks for the advice on this adapter and happy to report success with it! Pretty sure a more simplified setup without going through MoCA 1.1 would yield better results. i.e. In my case it's MoCA 1.1 limiting the speed, not the UGREEN.


----------



## Alex_7

moyekj said:


> Success! Thanks! More detail:
> The TV the TS4K is at is far from my dual band WiFi router and via "analiti" app consistently showed "Fair" signal quality and clocked in 40-45 Mbps on 2.4 GHz band (I can't get a signal at all at that TV in the 5 GHz band).
> 
> I used the above linked UGREEN adapter and connected to TS4K USBC port via a USBC <--> USB cable.
> I don't have ethernet at that TV either, so have a MoCA 1.1 adapter which connects via coax to my router. Keep in mind that the MoCA 1.1 connection itself will limit even the best of connections to under 130 Mbps under most conditions.
> 
> So the connection is:
> TS4K usbc --- usbc<-->usb cable --- UGREEN USB port
> UGREEN ethernet port --- MoCA 1.1 ethernet port --- coax (50+ feet) --- MoCA 1.1 adapter --- router.
> 
> Anyway, as soon as I plugged in the UGREEN adapter into the TSK4K USBC port the network automatically switched to ethernet mode and I didn't have to do anything in settings to enable it. I did go and turn off WiFi just to be sure when testing that WiFi is out of picture.
> 
> According to "analiti" tests I got a consistent 110 Mbps connection via the UGREEN/MoCA 1.1 which is a big improvement over the WiFi connection.
> 
> Thanks for the advice on this adapter and happy to report success with it! Pretty sure a more simplified setup without going through MoCA 1.1 would yield better results. i.e. In my case it's MoCA 1.1 limiting the speed, not the UGREEN.


Nice! I'm glad it worked out for you!


----------



## moyekj

The UGREEN ethernet adapter continues to work well on my TS4K. In fact because it worked out so well I got an adapter (different one) for my Fire TV 4K now too. Even though the Fire TV 4K is right by the wireless router and had good speeds I prefer wired to wireless any day. This one doesn't run through MoCA but connects directly via ethernet to the router, and testing with "analiti" showed 180/11 Mbps which is the limit of my ISP speeds for my current internet package. There's no menu to turn of WiFi on the Fire TV 4K but the Network settings and analiti show wired as the active connection. Looks like it improved ever so slightly on latency being wired.


----------



## Jim1348

I hadn't looked at this thread for a while. Today, I was motivated to connect my TiVo Stream 4K to Ethernet. I read some of the previous post and found: an OTG cable, USB-C adapter and a USB Ethernet adapter at home. Like a previous post said, it just switched to Ethernet right away and started working. I, too, turned the wifi off.

I still might get a dedicated adapter, however. Do any of the Ethernet adapters come with a native USB-C plug or do all of them still need an adapter for that? It would be nice to simply go from Ethernet right to USB-C.

Perhaps the UGREEN USB C Gigabit Ethernet Adapter?

USB C to Gigabit RJ45 Ethernet Adapter


----------



## Jim1348

Alex_7,

I am considering this one. It has Realtek AX88179 chipset and has USB-C.

Jim

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07XLLTL7V/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=A3KHUM65I50XQR&psc=1



Alex_7 said:


> I heard that the Ugreen Ethernet adapters work the best, specifically any that have the AX88179 chipset since Android systems support this. Best thing is to look for an Ethernet adapter that is compatible with Nintendo switches since they also use the same chipset.
> 
> UGREEN Network Adapter USB 3.0 to Ethernet RJ45 Lan Gigabit Adapter for 10/100/1000 Mbps Ethernet Supports Nintendo Switch Black https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00MYTSN18/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_DNo-EbT4DQAE5
> 
> you would need a Usb C adapter or hub to connect this to the usb c port on the TS4K
> 
> some have had better success buying an OTG cable, plugged into the usb power port of the TS4K And connecting the Ethernet adapter to it.


----------



## Alex_7

Jim1348 said:


> Alex_7,
> 
> I am considering this one. It has Realtek AX88179 chipset and has USB-C.
> 
> Jim
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07XLLTL7V/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=A3KHUM65I50XQR&psc=1


Nice, that should work


----------



## Raven313

Talyn said:


> Anyone reliably run gigabit Ethernet, a USB hub and storage device at the time?


Any response or findings to this question?


----------



## tiv0 newbie

Raven313 said:


> Any response or findings to this question?


Raven313,
I have been looking for that answer as well. As far as I can tell, that question has not been answered.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raven313

tiv0 newbie said:


> Raven313,
> I have been looking for that answer as well. As far as I can tell, that question has not been answered.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe it's not possible, but I'm trying not to clutter up the device with cables like this if I can help it.


----------



## rczrider

Raven313 said:


> Any response or findings to this question?





tiv0 newbie said:


> I have been looking for that answer as well. As far as I can tell, that question has not been answered.


Well, I answered it because I was able to use a USB-C hub with gigabit and PD, along with a Seagate 4TB portable HDD. I did not try to power the TS4K using USB-C since it was already hooked up via the microSD power adapter, but I have to supply the hub with power in order to run the portable HDD. Gigabit and the HDD worked fine.


----------



## Jim1348

I did order this a couple of minutes ago. It should be here Wednesday, according to Amazon. I will post my results, once I get a chance to use it.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07XLLTL7V/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=A3KHUM65I50XQR&psc=1


----------



## JimT48

Jim1348 said:


> I did order this a couple of minutes ago. It should be here Wednesday, according to Amazon. I will post my result, once I get a change to use it.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07XLLTL7V/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=A3KHUM65I50XQR&psc=1


I ordered this cable just now, should have it by 6:00 PM. One problem that I have had is the WiFi stops working if I haven't used the device for a few days. A day or 2 later it may start working and continue to work if I use it every day. I went to TiVo support but then it started working so I thought that it may have been on TiVo side. It was working for the last week or 2 but yesterday it stopped working again after sitting unused over the weekend. I will try it later but this is ridiculous.

Edit: Received the adapter before 4:00 PM. Installed it and it automatically connected to my ethernet. I have been watching NetFlix for about an hour with no problems.

I believe the WiFi problems I've been having are being caused by one of my eero Beacons. I discovered this because my daughter's laptop was having problems connecting to the same Beacon as the TiVo streamer. Now I have to see what's up with the eero Beacon.


----------



## Jim1348

The Techkey USB-C to Ethernet adapter arrived this morning. It is working well.

I should also point out that the WAF, on this, is high, too.















Jim1348 said:


> I did order this a couple of minutes ago. It should be here Wednesday, according to Amazon. I will post my results, once I get a chance to use it.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07XLLTL7V/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=A3KHUM65I50XQR&psc=1


----------



## monkeydust

Jim1348 said:


> The Techkey USB-C to Ethernet adapter arrived this morning. It is working well.


Thank you. I went ahead and ordered two of these and my third Stream 4K today. I didn't want to buy an Ethernet adapter that needed another adapter to function.


----------



## Raven313

I ended up getting the Chromecast adapter with built-in ethernet port and the ethernet isn't working! I even did a factory reset, tried it on two different ports and cables and it's still not working. I'm at wits end with this.


----------



## Dan203

Raven313 said:


> I ended up getting the Chromecast adapter with built-in ethernet port and the ethernet isn't working! I even did a factory reset, tried it on two different ports and cables and it's still not working. I'm at wits end with this.


It didn't work for me either. From what I found there are two different versions of this adapter. An older one that used a chipset that is compatible and the newer on which uses a chipset that is not compatible. I also tried a USB-C adapter which did not work, but now others are reporting does. So I presume it got some sort of chipset update that changed its compatibility the other direction. Or maybe the 4K got an update that added support? IDK

Here is the one I got on my 3rd attempt that did work...

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01N1X28F1

but I can't 100% guarantee it hasn't gone through a similar chipset change. It's been 2 months since I bought mine, so who knows.


----------



## monkeydust

monkeydust said:


> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07XLLTL7V/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=A3KHUM65I50XQR&psc=1
> Thank you. I went ahead and ordered two of these and my third Stream 4K today. I didn't want to buy an Ethernet adapter that needed another adapter to function.


Well, I got these on Saturday and one worked and one didn't (returning the one for exchange today). Regardless if whether I'm using ethernet or not, the HBO Max app just sucks. I often have buffering issues with it and using ethernet made no difference. I don't have that issue with any other video streaming app I use.


----------



## U'nique

Dan203 said:


> It didn't work for me either. From what I found there are two different versions of this adapter. An older one that used a chipset that is compatible and the newer on which uses a chipset that is not compatible. I also tried a USB-C adapter which did not work, but now others are reporting does. So I presume it got some sort of chipset update that changed its compatibility the other direction. Or maybe the 4K got an update that added support? IDK
> 
> Here is the one I got on my 3rd attempt that did work...
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01N1X28F1
> 
> but I can't 100% guarantee it hasn't gone through a similar chipset change. It's been 2 months since I bought mine, so who knows.


I just got one today from Newegg. Since the ports on the TS4K are USB 2.0 I see no reason for a gigabit adapter. Since it plugs into the 1A power supply that comes with the TS4K, no problem there (the current draw of the ethernet adapter is offset by turning off wi-fi). And I prefer to leave the USB-C port open for the occasional flash drive. Anyway, I can confirm this one works.


----------



## Dan203

Does anyone know of one of those tiny flash drives, the kind that are barely a nub beyond the port, that has a USB-C port instead of USB-A? I couldn't seem to find one.

Edit: I'm talking about one similar to this...


----------



## Alex_7

https://www.amazon.com/Silicon-Powe...DNYTTR1PGGC&psc=1&refRID=PKSD2H2SGDNYTTR1PGGC

^ Check this one out










EDIT: theres also this one:

https://www.amazon.com/Sanfeya-Andr...DNYTTR1PGGC&psc=1&refRID=PKSD2H2SGDNYTTR1PGGC










they are a bit bigger, but these are the smallest ones I could find


----------



## rczrider

Dan203 said:


> Does anyone know of one of those tiny flash drives, the kind that are barely a nub beyond the port, that has a USB-C port instead of USB-A? I couldn't seem to find one.
> 
> Edit: I'm talking about one similar to this...





Alex_7 said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Silicon-Powe...DNYTTR1PGGC&psc=1&refRID=PKSD2H2SGDNYTTR1PGGC
> 
> ^ Check this one out
> 
> EDIT: theres also this one:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Sanfeya-Andr...DNYTTR1PGGC&psc=1&refRID=PKSD2H2SGDNYTTR1PGGC
> 
> they are a bit bigger, but these are the smallest ones I could find


I don't think they get too much smaller at this point. The USB-A ones can be smaller because the memory goes in the "solid" part of the USB-A port itself. I've got several microSD adapters that are literally the size of just the USB-A connector because that's there the microSD card goes. USB-C doesn't have room in the connector for the memory.


----------



## Dan203

Alex_7 said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Silicon-Powe...DNYTTR1PGGC&psc=1&refRID=PKSD2H2SGDNYTTR1PGGC
> 
> ^ Check this one out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: theres also this one:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Sanfeya-Andr...DNYTTR1PGGC&psc=1&refRID=PKSD2H2SGDNYTTR1PGGC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they are a bit bigger, but these are the smallest ones I could find


This one looks a bit smaller....
https://www.amazon.com/SanDisk-256GB-Android-Devices-Computers/dp/B01M127X8F










If I cut off the plastic guard it'll be even more compact


----------



## xberk

rczrider said:


> Even though mine seems to be working, I'm not sure I'd recommend it in particular. When I used it as a dock, it would get _hot_ (as mentioned by some of the reviews). And they don't make it anymore, for good reason I assume. It's also overkill for the purpose of using it with the TS4K.
> 
> I'd suggest waiting until someone else finds one that works that's cheap and easy to find/buy. Or you could take advantage of Amazon's liberal return policy, buy a dozen, and see if you can find one that works :tongueout:


How does this look AUKEY with this brick for power ? Trying to hook up a 4TB drive


----------



## xberk

rczrider said:


> Even though mine seems to be working, I'm not sure I'd recommend it in particular. When I used it as a dock, it would get _hot_ (as mentioned by some of the reviews). And they don't make it anymore, for good reason I assume. It's also overkill for the purpose of using it with the TS4K.
> 
> I'd suggest waiting until someone else finds one that works that's cheap and easy to find/buy. Or you could take advantage of Amazon's liberal return policy, buy a dozen, and see if you can find one that works :tongueout:


I can't find a solution. TS4K will recognize my 32gb Sandisk thumb drive, but I can't get it to recognize my 2TB Toshiba Slim formatted to exFat. I've tried two different hubs so far. No luck.

If anyone is using a 2TB or larger drive with the TS4K to play video content using something like MxPlayer, Kodi or VLC *please let me know* exactly what hardware you are using to make it work.

It frustrating since the 32gb Sandisk works so well.


----------



## JOSHSKORN

I just found this thread.

I don't even know if this is going to work, but I'm willing to try this. I just need to find the right adapters and so forth:

Plug in my TiVo Mini to a TiVo Stream 4K (using a HDMI to USB (probably 3.0?) Capture device)
Hardwire Ethernet to TiVo Stream 4K

Needs:

OTG Splitter (probably needs USB 3.0) - Will use to plug in power, Ethernet and HDMI Capture Device. *Question: USB Type C splitter or Micro USB Splitter?*
I'm also kind of wondering why I'm seeing only USB 2.0 ports on the splitters people are recommending.


----------



## Dan203

JOSHSKORN said:


> I just found this thread.
> 
> I don't even know if this is going to work, but I'm willing to try this. I just need to find the right adapters and so forth:
> 
> Plug in my TiVo Mini to a TiVo Stream 4K (using a HDMI to USB (probably 3.0?) Capture device)
> Hardwire Ethernet to TiVo Stream 4K
> 
> Needs:
> 
> OTG Splitter (probably needs USB 3.0) - Will use to plug in power, Ethernet and HDMI Capture Device. *Question: USB Type C splitter or Micro USB Splitter?*
> I'm also kind of wondering why I'm seeing only USB 2.0 ports on the splitters people are recommending.


Does Android TV support video capture devices? Seems like at the very least you'd need an app for that. And even if it worked there would likely be a severe lag between commands you press into the remote and what you see on screen due to buffering and encoding. (similar to the old SlingTV device)

My real question though is why would you do this? Why not just switch inputs on the TV and use the Mini directly?


----------



## JOSHSKORN

Dan203 said:


> My real question though is why would you do this? Why not just switch inputs on the TV and use the Mini directly?



To see if it works
To me, the idea of switching Inputs seems more complicated than going to another app on the device, and I'm essentially trying to make it as dummy proof as possible for a senior citizen. It would be nice if TiVo actually added TiVo Mini functionality (ability to connect to a TiVo DVR) into the TS4K.


----------



## Dan203

JOSHSKORN said:


> To see if it works
> To me, the idea of switching Inputs seems more complicated than going to another app on the device, and I'm essentially trying to make it as dummy proof as possible for a senior citizen. It would be nice if TiVo actually added TiVo Mini functionality (ability to connect to a TiVo DVR) into the TS4K.


Yeah but you'll still need to switch remotes, so it wont really be dummy proof. A universal remote that does all the input switching automatically and can control both devices would be a better option. Look at the Harmony Hub Companion. It can control both devices and automatically switch the input when switching between them.


----------



## Dan203

Dan203 said:


> This one looks a bit smaller....
> https://www.amazon.com/SanDisk-256GB-Android-Devices-Computers/dp/B01M127X8F
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I cut off the plastic guard it'll be even more compact


FYI I ended up buying one of these and it is NOT USB-C. The other side is USB micro. Even though it came up in a USB-C search. I should have paid more attention.


----------



## jb brown

The only time my screen goes black or crashes where a reboot is required, I have had (3) different hubs w/ different devices installed on them, none of my hubs were self powered, so I looked through the 10 pages here and looked at all (I think all) of the hubs people had tried and seen that none were self-powered, I don't have one to try and wondered if anyone had tried one. I'm thinking the TS4K may not be able to handle the extra power draw?


----------



## Usmcnyc

I have both ethernet and a 2TB WD Passport hooked up and working flawlessly on my Stream 4k. It took some experimentation but I'm using my Xiaomi Quickcharge adapter for power (I assume any quickcharge power brick would suffice, you just need enough power), then a Sabrent hb-mc3b hub which is connected via USB-C using a Nonda usb-c to usb adaptor. Then I have a TVxStream USB ethernet adapter and the WD 2TB passport plugged into the hub. All works well, 2TB drive is instantly recognized by the Stream 4k and Kodi and I'm getting 100mbps via ethernet. Hope this helps anyone looking to get it all sorted. Everything can be purchased on Amazon.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07Z7VPWTL/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o09_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

https://www.amazon.com/Sabrent-Premium-Aluminum-MacBook-HB-MC3B/dp/B00YFQ7M88/ref=sr_1_3?dchild=1&keywords=HB-MC3B)&qid=1599771147&s=electronics&sr=1-3

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B076W5MNTX/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## exdishguy

U'nique said:


> I just got one today from Newegg. Since the ports on the TS4K are USB 2.0 I see no reason for a gigabit adapter. Since it plugs into the 1A power supply that comes with the TS4K, no problem there (the current draw of the ethernet adapter is offset by turning off wi-fi). And I prefer to leave the USB-C port open for the occasional flash drive. Anyway, I can confirm this one works.


Is there any way to power the TS4K using USB? I would think USB-C would have enough power but aren't sure if Tivo is doing something to verify their power brick is attached. Sorry if this was discussed but I cannot find a thread or info.


----------



## xberk

Usmcnyc said:


> I have both ethernet and a 2TB WD Passport hooked up and working flawlessly on my Stream 4k. It took some experimentation but I'm using my Xiaomi Quickcharge adapter for power (I assume any quickcharge power brick would suffice, you just need enough power), then a Sabrent hb-mc3b hub which is connected via USB-C using a Nonda usb-c to usb adaptor. Then I have a TVxStream USB ethernet adapter and the WD 2TB passport plugged into the hub. All works well, 2TB drive is instantly recognized by the Stream 4k and Kodi and I'm getting 100mbps via ethernet. Hope this helps anyone looking to get it all sorted. Everything can be purchased on Amazon.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07Z7VPWTL/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o09_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Sabrent-Premium-Aluminum-MacBook-HB-MC3B/dp/B00YFQ7M88/ref=sr_1_3?dchild=1&keywords=HB-MC3B)&qid=1599771147&s=electronics&sr=1-3
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B076W5MNTX/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Thanks for this information. I'm going to try the hardware you suggest. I think the ability to use a 2TB drive (or larger) plugged directly into the TS4K is the most reliable way (and cheapest) to setup your own Media Server ..

Two questions: What video viewer are you using? VLC? MxPlayer? What specific (model number) WD 2TB drive are you using?


----------



## xberk

One more question: ... I just became aware that my TS4K has update firmware 4896 that seems to have fixed the 128gb size limit .. Don't know for sure .. or whether the USB-C port is working better for Ethernet or External storage or both ???? 

Are you on firmware update 4896 ?


----------



## Usmcnyc

xberk said:


> One more question: ... I just became aware that my TS4K has update firmware 4896 that seems to have fixed the 128gb size limit .. Don't know for sure .. or whether the USB-C port is working better for Ethernet or External storage or both ????
> 
> Are you on firmware update 4896 ?


I'm using Kodi but it shouldn't be a problem with any player you use since the device itself recognizes the storage. I'm also not sure what firmware i'm on but i usually have a habit of checking for updates so it should be whatever the latest version is.

I'm using this WD My Passport 2TB Drive :

https://www.amazon.com/Passport-Portable-External-Storage-WDBY8L0020BBK-NESN/dp/B005HMKKH4


----------



## 241705

U'nique said:


> I just got one today from Newegg. Since the ports on the TS4K are USB 2.0 I see no reason for a gigabit adapter. Since it plugs into the 1A power supply that comes with the TS4K, no problem there (the current draw of the ethernet adapter is offset by turning off wi-fi). And I prefer to leave the USB-C port open for the occasional flash drive. Anyway, I can confirm this one works.


How are you leaving the USB-C port open? Are you able to connect the ethernet adapter through the TS4K power port?


----------



## dbpaddler

blackngold75 said:


> How are you leaving the USB-C port open? Are you able to connect the ethernet adapter through the TS4K power port?


They make a microUSB charger with an Ethernet port. Have one for my CC Ultra that I Sadly think they'll use for Sabrina and are leaving USB-C out of it. Just a hunch.

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Moebius

I know this thread has gone through many iterations of the conversation, but on the topic of "it works", figured I'd add a confirmation. I grabbed this ethernet adapter off of Amazon (I think based on a post in this thread or one of the others):

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07XLLTL7V/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Within 90 seconds of plugging it in, the Stream detected it, showed connected to ethernet, and I was getting full speeds to the internet (my current plan gets around 110meg down). I'm not using a hub or external storage on this Stream, so I can comment to it working in that scenario, but as a straight ethernet adapter, plug and play out of the box.

In my case, connected to a Moca 2.5 adapter as I don't have a cat6 run to this room (and it's far enough from my office and router that the wifi speed suffers). And I haven't tested lan speeds, but will be trying a 4k stream from Plex later this evening (my WiFi speeds could never play more than about 10 seconds before it had to buffer).


----------



## JOSHSKORN

Moebius said:


> I know this thread has gone through many iterations of the conversation, but on the topic of "it works", figured I'd add a confirmation. I grabbed this ethernet adapter off of Amazon (I think based on a post in this thread or one of the others):
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07XLLTL7V/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> Within 90 seconds of plugging it in, the Stream detected it, showed connected to ethernet, and I was getting full speeds to the internet (my current plan gets around 110meg down). I'm not using a hub or external storage on this Stream, so I can comment to it working in that scenario, but as a straight ethernet adapter, plug and play out of the box.
> 
> In my case, connected to a Moca 2.5 adapter as I don't have a cat6 run to this room (and it's far enough from my office and router that the wifi speed suffers). And I haven't tested lan speeds, but will be trying a 4k stream from Plex later this evening (my WiFi speeds could never play more than about 10 seconds before it had to buffer).


I actually created a thread a little while back where I went through this entire post and other comments where I posted a straight-forward list as to what works and what does not. Keep in mind that I haven't updated it in awhile. The device you linked to for Ethernet connectivity, I'd listed on my post awhile back.

TiVo Stream 4K - Expansion Options


----------



## Moebius

JOSHSKORN said:


> I actually created a thread a little while back where I went through this entire post and other comments where I posted a straight-forward list as to what works and what does not. Keep in mind that I haven't updated it in awhile. The device you linked to for Ethernet connectivity, I'd listed on my post awhile back.
> 
> TiVo Stream 4K - Expansion Options


That might be where I saw it. I had bounced around multiple threads and forums researching before I ordered one.


----------



## JOSHSKORN

Moebius said:


> That might be where I saw it. I had bounced around multiple threads and forums researching before I ordered one.


Cool. 

I don't even own a TS4K yet, I'd been waiting for more updates and it looks like as of the last update, it's a go. Probably this weekend.


----------



## dbpaddler

Considering this device is like a test device for their cable based boxes, this thing will get supported quite well for a while I imagine. Just a slower road than we hoped. And it's not all tivo. Some of the issues are google related as other Android tv devices have had some similar issues to one's reported here and on Reddit, like the dts audio issue. 

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JOSHSKORN

Usmcnyc said:


> I have both ethernet and a 2TB WD Passport hooked up and working flawlessly on my Stream 4k. It took some experimentation but I'm using my Xiaomi Quickcharge adapter for power (I assume any quickcharge power brick would suffice, you just need enough power), then a Sabrent hb-mc3b hub which is connected via USB-C using a Nonda usb-c to usb adaptor. Then I have a TVxStream USB ethernet adapter and the WD 2TB passport plugged into the hub. All works well, 2TB drive is instantly recognized by the Stream 4k and Kodi and I'm getting 100mbps via ethernet. Hope this helps anyone looking to get it all sorted. Everything can be purchased on Amazon.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07Z7VPWTL/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o09_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Sabrent-Premium-Aluminum-MacBook-HB-MC3B/dp/B00YFQ7M88/ref=sr_1_3?dchild=1&keywords=HB-MC3B)&qid=1599771147&s=electronics&sr=1-3
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B076W5MNTX/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Sorry, I'm a little slow to understand this Can you clarify your hookup scenario? I used numbers (for items in line) to help me understand the hookup chain.

(1)TS4K >> (2) nonda USB-C to USB 3.0 adapter >> (3) USB 3.0 Hub

From the Hub:
(4a) 2TB WD Passport
(4b) TVxStream USB ethernet adapter

With that said, where does the _Xiaomi Quickcharge adapter_ for power you mention of, come into place? I'm thinking of a larger hard drive than 2TB, but I'm pretty sure that anything larger would require a power source. Actually, I wouldn't know if anything larger is compatible...is it?

Also, I'm confused with the link for the TVxStream USB Ethernet adapter. I see pictures with cables that don't look the same. Can you clarify if that's the right link? Also, it says something about MicroUSB and I assumed that port was already used to power the TS4K.

Would anything larger than 2TB work? I was thinking about getting a 5TB WD Portable drive.


----------



## dbpaddler

JOSHSKORN said:


> Sorry, I'm a little slow to understand this Can you clarify your hookup scenario? I used numbers (for items in line) to help me understand the hookup chain.
> 
> (1)TS4K >> (2) nonda USB-C to USB 3.0 adapter >> (3) USB 3.0 Hub
> 
> From the Hub:
> (4a) 2TB WD Passport
> (4b) TVxStream USB ethernet adapter
> 
> With that said, where does the _Xiaomi Quickcharge adapter_ for power you mention of, come into place? I'm thinking of a larger hard drive than 2TB, but I'm pretty sure that anything larger would require a power source. Actually, I wouldn't know if anything larger is compatible...is it?
> 
> Also, I'm confused with the link for the TVxStream USB Ethernet adapter. I see pictures with cables that don't look the same. Can you clarify if that's the right link? Also, it says something about MicroUSB and I assumed that port was already used to power the TS4K.
> 
> Would anything larger than 2TB work? I was thinking about getting a 5TB WD Portable drive.


Think he's just using the actual USB Ethernet adapter and not the microUSB Y cable that comes with it. Assuming because it's a known USB Ethernet adapter to work with these devices.

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JOSHSKORN

dbpaddler said:


> Think he's just using the actual USB Ethernet adapter and not the microUSB Y cable that comes with it. Assuming because it's a known USB Ethernet adapter to work with these devices.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


Are you able to tell where he's using the aforementioned Quickcharger? I'm basically looking into the same setup, bigger hard drive. Before Iorder, I just want to make sure I get everything I need.


----------



## dbpaddler

JOSHSKORN said:


> Are you able to tell where he's using the aforementioned Quickcharger? I'm basically looking into the same setup, bigger hard drive. Before Iorder, I just want to make sure I get everything I need.


Actually, the more I read his post the more Im not sure I get it. Because with that hub there is no way to power it. So maybe the TS4k accepts qc via the microUSB and gives enough power to the hub to power the HD. I think that would be a first because I don't think anyone else has gotten a big gig HD to work from usb-c.

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## rczrider

JOSHSKORN said:


> Sorry, I'm a little slow to understand this Can you clarify your hookup scenario?


I'm not the person you quoted, but my hookup scenario is:

TS4K > USB-C hub with gigabit and PD > Seagate 4TB portable HDD using a USB-A 3.0 port

I use an 18W Pixel 3 USB-C charger to power the hub. Everything works fine. Except the TS4K, which sometimes just goes black and does nothing, but it does that without the hub because it's a garbage device.


----------



## JOSHSKORN

rczrider said:


> I'm not the person you quoted, but my hookup scenario is:
> 
> TS4K > USB-C hub with gigabit and PD > Seagate 4TB portable HDD using a USB-A 3.0 port
> 
> I use an 18W Pixel 3 USB-C charger to power the hub. Everything works fine. Except the TS4K, which sometimes just goes black and does nothing, but it does that without the hub because it's a garbage device.


Can you post an Amazon link for your charger and hub? Thanks.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## rczrider

JOSHSKORN said:


> Can you post an Amazon link for your charger and hub? Thanks.


It's in this thread somewhere. As I said in that post (and others), they have a new model for mine, so you can't buy it, anyway. My point in posting (then and now) is that some work just fine. It's about finding one with a supported chipset. If anyone has a suggestion for how I can check the chipset on my hub (probably on my PC), I'm happy to try.


----------



## JOSHSKORN

xberk said:


> How does this look AUKEY with this brick for power ? Trying to hook up a 4TB drive


@xberk Did you ever get this going with these two devices?


----------



## JOSHSKORN

rczrider said:


> I'm actually confused about how you're hooking up a portable HDD in the first place. USB-C hub? The average portable HDD uses a pretty standard USB 3.0 A to micro B cable; you'd need an adapter or hub to make it work with the USB-C port on the TS4K. The only way to make a portable HDD work in this situation would be to get a powered USB-C hub as well as an additional power adapter and USB-C cable to power it.
> 
> It's true that I assumed they were using an HDD and not an SSD. SSDs use, what, 50mW (rather than 2000mw/2W for the HDD)?


Is this the hub you're currently using, connected to USB Type C and then a portable hard drive to go along with it?


----------



## xberk

JOSHSKORN said:


> @xberk Did you ever get this going with these two devices?


Here's a picture of the entire setup .. Yes the RSHTECH has it's own 5V Power brick. And, yes, *The RSHTECH is sold as a USB-C Hub but this would not work for me so I replaced the USB-B to USB-C cable and made it a USB-B to USB-A cable so I guess I converted the RSHTECH hub into a USB-A hub. *In any case the RSHTECH needs a cable that has the USB-B connector on one end and the USB-A on the other end. If you get the parts I hyperlinked above it will all fit EXCEPTING the USB-B to USB-C cable which needs to be replaced. I know the RSHTECH hub works. I don't know if any other kind of 5V hub will work?


----------



## xberk

JOSHSKORN said:


> @xberk Did you ever get this going with these two devices?


Just for the record .. the *AUKEY HUB DID NOT WORK.*


----------



## xberk

One more thought for the record .. I just plugged in a USB 3.0 4TB Western Digital My Passport drive into the powered hub. It's formatted for NTFS. Worked as good as the Toshiba 2TB.


----------



## xberk

One more level of the use of external harddrives with TS4K .. Once you do have an external drive working, what software do you use to playback videos located on the external drive? I've tried VLC .. MxPlayer, Nova, Aplayer and Kodi .. but so far none of them plays back in dead sync, audio and video, off the TS4K. Yet when I skip using the TS4K and pickup the same video content with my wife's new iPad off an smb share .. all is in dead sync? Anyone else seeing this problem with the TS4K not playing back in sync?


----------



## dbpaddler

xberk said:


> One more level of the use of external harddrives with TS4K .. Once you do have an external drive working, what software do you use to playback videos located on the external drive? I've tried VLC .. MxPlayer, Nova, Aplayer and Kodi .. but so far none of them plays back in dead sync, audio and video, off the TS4K. Yet when I skip using the TS4K and pickup the same video content with my wife's new iPad off an smb share .. all is in dead sync? Anyone else seeing this problem with the TS4K not playing back in sync?


Don't know about hard drives, but I haven't had lipsysnc issues from a flash drive with MX Player.

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## xberk

I'll run some tests later with the ScanDisk thumb drive .. that uses the USB-C port .. I'll use MxPlayer and see what's up.


----------



## dbpaddler

On a good note, Sabrina is ci firmed to have USB-C as a usb-c to A cable is included. No built in Ethernet like the Ultra's charger though. But that should mean we'll see better usb-c within android tv and more things will ultimately work I'd imagine as updates hit. So hopefully a thread like this won't be needed in the future.

Here's an unboxing. 
Chromecast with Google TV gets full unboxing [Gallery] - 9to5Google

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## XRaiderV17

Usmcnyc said:


> I have both ethernet and a 2TB WD Passport hooked up and working flawlessly on my Stream 4k. It took some experimentation but I'm using my Xiaomi Quickcharge adapter for power (I assume any quickcharge power brick would suffice, you just need enough power), then a Sabrent hb-mc3b hub which is connected via USB-C using a Nonda usb-c to usb adaptor. Then I have a TVxStream USB ethernet adapter and the WD 2TB passport plugged into the hub. All works well, 2TB drive is instantly recognized by the Stream 4k and Kodi and I'm getting 100mbps via ethernet. Hope this helps anyone looking to get it all sorted. Everything can be purchased on Amazon.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07Z7VPWTL/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o09_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Sabrent-Premium-Aluminum-MacBook-HB-MC3B/dp/B00YFQ7M88/ref=sr_1_3?dchild=1&keywords=HB-MC3B)&qid=1599771147&s=electronics&sr=1-3
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B076W5MNTX/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


what power supply works best with the usb hub?


----------



## Ernie Salazar

My $0.02.

My setup is a little different. I have all my gear in a "Media" closet (really, top shelf of a coat closet) including the T4KS. It is connected to an 8x8 HDMI matrix switch so it can be watched in any room in the house. So, I want to control the Tivo with all of the URC Remotes (Complete Control Automation | URC Automation), one in each room.

I have all kinds of adapters, connections, hubs, etc. so I tried many different combinations. The goal was to use an IR Emitter to control the T4KS and Ethernet so I can avoid WiFi.

I ended up using these:

Trendnet USB Ethernet: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00FFJ0RKE/
GZZ USB C Hub: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07GQ9GR41/
FLIRC IR Receiver: Flirc USB (they sell it on Ebay with a "Make Offer" option if you want to save a few bucks)

The T4KS is plugged into one of the inputs in the HDMI Switch. The GZZ is plugged into the USB C Port of the Tivo. The FLIRC and Trendnet plug into the GZZ hub. For power, I am using a power strip that has 2.4 amp usb ports built in connected via the Micro USB on the T4KS. With that, I have the T4KS on Ethernet and controllable via my RF-To-IR remotes. Any room in the house can watch and control it.

One thing I could not get to work with any of the three hubs I have was USB C Power Delivery (PD). I could power the Tivo via a USB C power supply if it was directly plugged in to its port. But I could not plug into a hub's PD input and then plug the hub into the Tivo for power. Guess it simply will not pass it.

Also, two of the usb c hubs I have have built in ethernet but neither were recognized.

So, a little messy with all of the wires but everything works very well.

Ernie


----------



## XRaiderV17

I think I noticed something in the settings regarding usb modes..lemme go fire my tivo up and check.

edit: its in developer options under the networking header for some odd reason. mine's defaulted to charging. maybe that could be useful?


----------



## Ernie Salazar

XRaiderV17 said:


> I think I noticed something in the settings regarding usb modes..lemme go fire my tivo up and check.
> 
> edit: its in developer options under the networking header for some odd reason. mine's defaulted to charging. maybe that could be useful?


I will try that next time I am working in the closet. I am not sure it will make a difference since I would not think a software setting for affect a cold boot but its worth a shot. Thanks!


----------



## XRaiderV17

bear in mind..I'm just a fellow user, so either it'll do something or it'll do a whole lot of nothing.


----------



## OldCableGuy

*I have no idea what I am doing* but here it goes....

Got the T4KS because the Edge no longer supported the HBO app. So I got two T4KSs for the house
WiFi only connection in two spots, 1 where the coverage is sparce and one where it is very good.
Always interested in using ethernet vs WiFi for connectivity.
I could NOT get the ethernet connection to work after looking a videos and researching what other people were doing.
Going through various network connections I found a Trendnet USB-A ethernet connection laying around (model TU2-ET100, white) tried it with a USB-A to USB-c connection and what do you know? Ethernet connectivity with the ol' T4KS.
Checked my speed and honestly, not all that great versus WiFi despite the ethernet connection. So I substituted the Trendnet with a QGeeM USB-c ethernet connection and the speeds were ripping right up until the T4KS dongle crashed with the QGeeM ethernet connection. Could not get the T4KS to work with anything other than the Trendnet or the UGreen ethernet connection referenced in earlier posts. Again, the UGreen did not give me speeds all that faster than WiFi and you need to by a microUSB-b to USB-c adapter.
So it is what is it.
I will be using a USB-c to 5 in 1 Hub Model #V7UC3U-HUB-BLK to connect my Trendnet USB-A ethernet connection along with a Sandisk memory stick and we'll see how it goes.


----------



## spitzcor

I'm tempted to try out Monoprice Consul Series USB-C Gigabit Ethernet Adapter with USB 3.0, SD/MicroSD Reader, USB-C 100W PD 3.0 - Monoprice.com. This model is appealing because it has Gigabit Ethernet, USB 3.0 Type A, USB-C w/Power Delivery, SD/micro SD, ....and nothing else that I don't need (like HDMI or any of the other things in in those 11-in-one type adapters). By chance has anyone tried it?

Of course, it'd be ideal if the USB PD passthrough worked to power the T4KS, but I'd be OK if it didn't. I think I've seen other posts in this forum saying that the microUSB port was still needed to power up. However, I'd hope that I could use the Ethernet and SD/micro SD reader without external power in that case.


----------



## RandyRJ

I wish I had seen this thread a few weeks ago. I got the newer version of the Ugreen 1Gb USB adapter
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07MK6DJ6M/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
and I had to buy a new Ugreen OTG cable 
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B072V9CNTK/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o09_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
because the one I already had (Anker USB-C to USB A 3.1) didn't work.
Speed tests with my current setup maxed out at 90Mbps down and 240Mbps up.
I'm trying to get higher bitrate 4K movies playing in Plex, but 120Mbps seems to be the limit


----------



## Vm19

I just connected a generic usb to Ethernet adapter and it worked, don’t know why you guys have so much trouble.


----------



## BushyTail

Greetings! I might have found the cheapest working ethernet adapter for TS4k.

this one ships to many European countries from China ($5.44)
PORTABLE USB 2.0 TO NETWORK CARD DRIVE-FREE ETHERNET ADAPTER BUILT-IN CABLE CHEE | eBay
this one ships to US from China ($7.63)
Portable USB 2.0 Wired Built-in Cable Network Card Drive-free Ethernet Adapter | eBay

(yes, shipping takes an eternity in both cases)

I easily got speeds of 75 mbps download and 97 mbps upload on a 100 mbps ethernet connection. I've been using it for 2 weeks - it's working reliably.

Setup: the ethernet cable is connected to this adapter and the adapter is connected to the usb c port through a generic OTG usb A to usb c adapter. As an experiment, I tried to reverse the ports - I connected the power cable to the usb c port and the ethernet adapter to the micro usb port but TS4k notified that it didn't see any ethernet connection (maybe it would work with something like this?? USB PORT ADAPTER OTG Cable For Cable 4K 2nd Gen Fire TV3 Fire US Fast & O5K4 | eBay if yes, then it would allow to connect both the power and ethernet through the micro usb port).

One more thing I need to mention! This adapter didn't work immediately. In fact, after wasting more than an hour trying to connect it (and ensuring ALL other components were working flawlessly), all I was getting were notifications that Ethernet didn't work. I enabled developer settings, navigated to a rubric that said something like "What do you want the usb connection to do?" There were options like "automatic?", "power?", "file transfer?", and "Ethernet!". I enabled the last option and that very moment the Ethernet connection started working.

But then I connected the SECOND TS4k device to Ethernet using the very same parts and planning to enable the same setting when I suddenly discovered that the ethernet connection WAS WORKING!! (despite the fact that it didn't work prior to this). So, I thought I can disable developer options altogether (on both devices) and did so without any effect.

I have very little knowledge about Android, so I can't judge whether it was a simple coincidence or enabling that setting did something (could it trigger the downloading of a driver or some other action that would help TS4k recognize the adapter?).

Btw, this adapter is somewhat peculiar since it stores its drivers on a tiny internal flash card - on Windows, it mounts as a CD and installs the drivers automatically (but it might be the case only for Windows). The reason I bought this adapter was because I've seen reviews on Aliexpress stating that it works with lots of Android TV devices (at that point I didn't know TS4k was so picky about Ethernet adapters).


----------



## dbpaddler

Vm19 said:


> I just connected a generic usb to Ethernet adapter and it worked, don't know why you guys have so much trouble.


Considering you don't know the chipset inside, you could've just gotten lucky and had it be the right one. Or, the firmware updates could have brought wider compatibility too.

Sent from my Surface Duo using Tapatalk


----------



## Stryyker

Ok, I know this has been asked before..but could anyone please give me the name of a decent powered USB hub that will run a sandisk cruzer glide 32gb stick and a joypad? None..and I mean NONE of the hubs I have tried...powered and non-powered will work. It will not let me use the cruzer glide as an external internal drive. And any apps I have installed on the cruzer glide will not show up, as the hubs do not let the cruzer glide connect properly at boot, and or it disconnects. This is with ALL of my hubs. Take in mind the cruzer glide works flawlessly with a usb 3.0 female to usb C connector. It's just the hubs that aren't functioning correctly. And as I have read..apparently the TS4K is very picky about what hub works with it. So please direct me to one that any of you are currently using and will let my usb drive boot correctly lol.


----------



## h d

I have use a 10w power supply from a Ipad and it seems to work perfect


----------



## Marsousa75

This C2G gigabit USB-C Ethernet adapter is working on my TS4K.
C2G 29326 USB-C to Gigabit Ethernet Network Adapter, Black - Newegg.com


----------



## TAO 1tiny

I thought your guys need this adapter. Support power supply and portable


----------



## Stryyker

Has anyony found a working *powered usb hub *that will work with the ts4k and a usb flash drive at the same time? One that has at least 2 to 3 otger usb female connectors for other devices such as a controller or bluetooth usb dongle for like a keyboard or mouse?


----------



## tommage1

Weeeelll, I've heard a Stream 4K update "killed" some of the USB C/ethernet connections. I decided to test one with a fully updated 4K. Off the bat I only have 50Mbps internet speed. So I ended up getting a USB 2.0 to RJ45 adapter, should be good for up to 100Mbps? And a USB 3.0 to USB C adapter. The USB 2.0/ethernet adapter cost me $8. A three pack of the USB 3.0 to USB C adapters $2 (have no idea how they could sell that cheap, shipped from US also). Anyway the USB to ethernet adapter is a UGREEN 20253 model. Uses ASIX AX88772 chipset. First thing I did was hookup to a USB 2.0 port on my computer. And tested the internet speed, I got my full 50Mbps. Looked at driver, confirmed the ASIX AX88772 chipset. So connected the USB 3.0 to USB C adapter and hooked up to the Stream 4K. Worked right away, did not need to alter anything.

So this setup seems good for a fully updated Stream 4K as long as you don't need more than 100 Mbps (the USB 2 limitation). Even if you have faster internet 50-100 Mbps should be enough for the 4K, mine works fine with 4K movie streaming. Figured I'd post since some reported some of the USB C/ethernet adapters stopped working with the Stream 4K (something to do with Android 10 update?) Cost me about $10 total, not bad


----------



## tommage1

Oh, the $2 three pack USB 3/USB C adapters.









3-Pack USB-C Type C 3.1 Male to USB 3.0 Type A Female Adapter Sync Data Hub OTG | eBay


Transmission Interface: USB 3.1 Type C Male + USB-A 3.0 Female. keyboard, and USB flash drives. - 3X USB C to USB Adapter. Galaxy S9/S9 Plus/S8, Huawei P20/P20 Pro and other devices. - Fast data transfer, stable performance for better user experience.



www.ebay.com


----------

